# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  بكى الامام الحسين عليه السلام

## سيد جلال الحسيني

*بكى الامام الحسين عليه السلام*

**من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 1
ان هذا الكتاب سينقل لكم كل موقف بكى فيه سيد الشهداء عليه السلام ؛ وهو مترجم مع اضافات كثيره وتحقيق وافر من قبل اخي العزيز سماحة السيد على ؛ استجزته في نقله لاحبتي الذين احبهم كثيرا جدا في موقعنا المبارك ؛ فبعثه لي وانا سانقله لكم لقرب شهر محرم الحرام شهر الاحزان : 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد للَّه ربّ العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين واللعن الدائم‏على أعدائهم أجمعين من الأولين والآخرين.
وبعد:
اليوم عاشوراء.. اليوم بكى الحسسين‏عليه السلام!! الحسين.. الحسين‏عليه السلام..
الحسين‏عليه السلام بكت عليه الموجودات جميعا..
بكت عليه السموات دما وترابا أحمر.. إحمرت الآفاق وإنكسفت الشمس..
بكت الأرض.. فما رفع حجر إلّا وجد تحته دم عبيط..
بكت الملائكة.. ولطمت عليه الحور العين..
بكت البحار وتلاطمت أمواجها.. بكته حتى الحوت في البحار.. والوحوش في‏الفلوات..
بكت الأشجار.. والثمار.. والصحارى والقفار.. والسهول والجبال..
بكته الأنبياء والأوصياء.. بكى آدم.. ونوح.. وإبراهيم.. وموسى.. وعيسى‏عليهم السلام.. ومن بينهم من النبيين والشهداءوالصديقين والصلحاء..
بكاه أشرف الخلق وسيد الكائنات محمدصلى الله عليه وآله.. بكاه أمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام.. وفاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين‏عليها السلام.. ولازالت لها شهقات..
بكته الجنان.. وجهنم والنيران..
لكن اليوم عاشوراء.. اليوم بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام!
»وبكى كلّ ما في الكون من سماوات وأرضين، والعرش والكرسي واللوح والقلم، والجنة والنار، والحوروالولدان، ورضوان ومالك، والثرى وما تحت الثرى، والطبيعة والنفس والمادة، وما يُرى وما لا يُرى، كلّهاإضطربت وبكت على إنكسار قلب »قلب العالم«، وعظم رزية فخر بني آدم«.
بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام.. ومن قبل قد سمعت الغزالة قائلا يقول: أسرعي.. أسرعي يا غزالة بخشفك إلى النبي‏محمدصلى الله عليه وآله، وأوصليه سريعا، لأنّ الحسين واقف بين يدي جدّه، وقد همّ أن يبكي.. همّ بالبكاء.. والملائكة بأجمعهم‏قد رفعوا رؤوسهم من صوامع العبادة، ولو بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام لبكت الملائكة المقربون لبكائه، وسمعت أيضا قائلايقول: أسرعي يا غزالة....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 2
، وسمعت أيضا قائلايقول: أسرعي يا غزالة....
قبل جريان الدموع على خدّ الحسين‏عليه السلام، فإن لم تفعلي سلّطت عليك هذه الذئبة تأكلك مع‏خشفك.
بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام..
وقد خرج النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله من بيت عائشة، فمرّ على بيت فاطمةعليها السلام فسمع الحسين‏عليه السلام يبكي، فقال:
ألم تعلمي أنّ بكاءه يؤذيني؟؟
فحمله وضمّه إلى صدره ومسح دموعه بيديه.
بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام.. 
وقد قال النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله من قبل:
دعني أمسح الدموع عنهما - يعني الحسن والحسين‏عليهما السلام -، فوالذي بعثني بالحقّ نبيا لو قطر قطرة في الأرض لبقيت المجاعة في أمتي إلى يوم القيامة.
لكن اليوم عاشوراء.. اليوم بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام..
لم يسمع قبل هذا اليوم بكاء الحسين‏عليه السلام..
لكنه اليوم رفع صوته بالبكاء..
كنّا نسمع من قبل ثواب البكاء على الحسين‏عليه السلام، وما أعدّه اللَّه للباكين‏على مصابه من أجر لا يوازيه عمل من الأعمال.. واليوم فلنسمع عن بكاءالحسين‏عليه السلام نفسه..
فاليوم عاشوراء.. اليوم بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام..
بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام
فبكى الوجود لبكائه، فلماذا بكى‏عليه السلام؟ ومتى بكى؟ وفي أيّ‏مصاب إرتفع صوته بالبكاء؟
هذا ما حاول المؤلف‏رحمه الله أن يجيبنا عليه.. حيث جمع في كتابه هذا مواضع بكاءالحسين‏عليه السلام.. 
وتمّمه ببعض المواقف التي خرجت فيها زينب‏عليها السلام من خدرها،وطهرت الكون كلّه بدموعها.. وقد أضفنا عليه وجعلنا ما أضفناه - في الغالب - بين معقوفتين.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*طرح راائع جداا*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*بانتظار المزيد*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين.

السلام على ساكن التربة الزاكية، السلام على صاحب القبة السامية،
السلام على من طهره الجليل،
 السلام على من افتخر به جبرئيل، السلام على من ناغاه في المهد ميكائيل، السلام على ساكن كربلاء،
السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء.

اخي الكريــم ..

احييك على قلمك الولائي لال بيت النبوة ..
وعلى روحك الهائمة في سماء حبهم .
بارك الله فيك وفي حروفك الولائية .
و أوصلك لأمانيك ومنتهاك .. اخي نحن في شووق لاكمال المسيرة
معك .. فلا تبخل علينا بــ /أطروحاتك القيمة .

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*السلام عليك ياابا عبد لله مني سلام مابقيت وبقيا الليل ونهار*

*تبكيك عيني لا لجلي متوبتاً*

*                       انما عيني لاجلك باكيه* 


*يسلمو اخوي اويس القرني على الموضوع ولانحرم من جديد*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 48
8- عن الحلبي قال:
سمعت أبا عبد الله عليه السلام يقول:
إن الحسين عليه السلام صلى بأصحابه الغداة ثم التفت إليهم فقال:
إن الله قد أذن في قتلكم فعليكم بالصبر.
9- عن حسين بن أبي العلاء قال:
قال و الذي رفع إليه العرش لقد حدثني أبوك بأصحاب الحسين لا ينقصون رجلا و لا يزيدون رجلا تعتدي بهم هذه الأمة كما اعتدت بنو إسرائيل يوم السبت و قتل يوم السبت يوم عاشوراء .
10- عن الحسين بن أبي العلاء عن أبي عبد الله عليه السلامقال:
إن الحسين صلى الله عليه واله صلى بأصحابه يوم أصيبوا ثم قال:
أشهد أنه قد أذن في قتلكم يا قوم فاتقوا الله و اصبروا
11- عروة بن الزبير قال:
سمعت أبا ذر و هو يومئذ قد أخرجه عثمان إلى الربذة فقال له الناس:
يا أبا ذر أبشر فهذا قليل في الله تعالى فقال:
ما أيسر هذا و لكن كيف أنتم إذا قتل الحسين بن علي عليه السلام قتلا أو قال ذبح ذبحا و الله لا يكون في الإسلام بعد قتل الخليفة أعظم قتلا منه [بعد قتل الحسين أعظم قتلا منه‏] و إن الله سيسل سيفه على هذه الأمة لا يغمده أبدا و يبعث ناقما [قائما] من ذريته فينتقم من الناس و إنكم لو تعلمون ما يدخل على أهل البحار و سكان الجبال في الغياض و الآكام و أهل السماء من قتله لبكيتم و الله حتى تزهق أنفسكم و ما من سماء يمر به روح الحسين عليه السلام إلا فزع له سبعون ألف ملك يقومون قياما ترعد مفاصلهم إلى يوم القيامة و ما من سحابة تمر و ترعد و تبرق إلا لعنت قاتله و ما من يوم إلا و تعرض روحه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله فيلتقيان .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *بسمه تعالى*
> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *طرح راائع جداا*
> *الله يعطيك العافيه*
> *بانتظار المزيد*
> *دمت بخير*



|
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم :
اشكركم لمروركم على ما كتبته لكم وقد شجعتموني على ان ازيد في كتابتي لكم 0
زادكم الله علما وجعل السلامة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم وجعل عونكم ابدا للبر والتقوى واجدد شكري لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> 
> السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين. 
> السلام على ساكن التربة الزاكية، السلام على صاحب القبة السامية،
> السلام على من طهره الجليل،
> السلام على من افتخر به جبرئيل، السلام على من ناغاه في المهد ميكائيل، السلام على ساكن كربلاء،
> السلام على من بكته ملائكة السماء. 
> اخي الكريــم .. 
> احييك على قلمك الولائي لال بيت النبوة ..
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم :
اشكركم لمروركم على ما كتبته لكم وقد شجعتموني على ان ازيد في كتابتي لكم 0
زادكم الله علما وجعل السلامة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم وجعل عونكم ابدا للبر والتقوى واجدد شكري لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> *السلام عليك ياابا عبد لله مني سلام مابقيت وبقيا الليل ونهار* 
> *تبكيك عيني لا لجلي متوبتاً* 
> *انما عيني لاجلك باكيه*  
> 
> 
> *يسلمو اخوي اويس القرني على الموضوع ولانحرم من جديد*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم :
اشكركم لمروركم على ما كتبته لكم وقد شجعتموني على ان ازيد في كتابتي لكم 0
زادكم الله علما وجعل السلامة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم وجعل عونكم ابدا للبر والتقوى واجدد شكري لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 3
بعد ان ينقل المترجم والمحقق اخي العزيز عن المؤلف مقدار ما يستلزم عادتا ذكره عن صاحب الكتاب يختمه بهذه الفقرات 
وفي الختام:
فهذه بضاعتي المزجاة أتقدّم بها الى رحاب سيّدي ومولاي وجدّي‏سيد الشهداء وسبط خاتم الأنبياءوابن سيد الأوصياء وسيدة النساء، وأبو الأئمةالنجباء -صلّى اللّه عليهم أجمعين-،وسلطان المظلومين وزين السماوات والأرضين‏الإمامالحسين‏عليه السلام، راجيا منه القبول بكرمه ورأفته، ومتوسلا به الى اللّه-تبارك‏وتعالى- أن يرزقنا رؤيته وزيارته وشفاعته ونصرة ولده‏عليه السلام القائم المنتقم‏من أعدائه، وأن يجعله شفيعي ويشفّعه في أبي وأمي ووالديهما ومن ولدا، وصلّى اللّه‏على محمد وآله أجمعين والحمد للّه ربّ العالمين.
سيد علي جمال أشرف الحسيني
قم المقدسة
مقدمة المؤلف
نحمدك اللَّه يا من فتح باب البلاء للمقربين، وجعل الدنيا سجناً للمؤمنين وجنة للكافرين، ونشكرك اللّهم يا من رفع درجات الصابرين، وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا في يوم الدين، ونقدسك اللّهم يا من أحاطت رحمته بمن انكسر قلبه من‏المؤمنين، وجعل أمواج طمطام بحر رحمته من تلاطم
قطرات دموعالباكين،
ونسبحك اللّهم يا من جعل البكاء مفتاحا لقضاء حوائج المحتاجين.
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وآلهالطيبين ‏الطاهرين أفضل أهل الخلة واليقين، سيما على سبطه وقرّة عينه أشرف الخاضعين ومطلوب جميع الخلائق من الأولين والآخرين، الذي قال في حقه جده سيدالمرسلين: 
إنّ للحسين معرفة مكنونة في قلوب المؤمنين، وإنكسر لكسر قلبه كلّ مافي السموات والأرضين، وبكى لبكائه كل شي‏ء حتى أهل الجنان والحور العين،ولعنة اللَّه على من آذاه وأبكاه ظلما الى يوم الدين.
أما بعد
، فيقول العبد المستغرق في لجة المعاصي، والتائه في وادي الجهالة والضلالة، نوروز علي بن محمد باقر البسطامي: إنّ كل واحد من بني النوع الإنساني ‏في هذه النشأة الفانية، وهذه الحياة المحدودة المتناهية، لابد أن يكون مقارنا لألم ما،وكلّ ذي شعور لابد أن يبتلى بتعب ما، سيما وأنّ باب المحنة والبلاء مفتوح دائماوفي كلّ الأوقات في وجوه المقرّبين من الحضرة الإلهية المقدسة، وكلّ واحد من‏الأنبياء والأولياء والمقربين عاش الألم والبلاء كلّ بقدر وسعه. بل قال الإمام ‏السجاد عليه السلام: إنّي أكره للرجل أن يعافى في الدنيا ولا يصيبه شي‏ء من المصائب.
فلو تأملت بعين الظاهر والباطن تجد أن سلوك الحكيم – على الإطلاق - مع عباده‏مثل سلوك الطبيب الخبير مع مريضه، فاللَّه الحكيم -على الإطلاق- يبتلي عباده بالفقروالتشتت أحيانا، وبالمرض والعجز أحيانا، وبتسلط حكام الجور والأعداء أحيانا،وبشماتة الأعداء والأشقياء، والأسقام والمشقات التي لا تتناهى تارة أخرى، تماماكما يصنع الطبيب الحاذق حينما يأمر المريض بتناول الدواء المرّ، ويمنعه عن الطعام ‏اللذيذ، فاذا شفي المريض من مرضه عرف مدى فائدة أوامر الطبيب التي كانت‏تزعجه وتؤذيه ويتنفر منها طبعه، ومدى أثرها في البقاء عليه وتعجيل الشفاء اليه.
ومن هنا قال

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 4
ومن هنا قال :
يتعاهدالمريض أهله بالدواء.
وقال‏صلى الله عليه وآله في حديث آخر:
إنّ اللَّه ليحمي عبده من الدنيا كما يحمى المريض من الطعام.
فهذه البلايا -إذن- عطايا من اللَّه الرؤوف الرحيم لعباده، وذلك أنّ هذه البلايا إن كانت من أجل تطهير العباد من الخبائث والمعاصي، فهي دفع لبلايا أعظم.
وإن كانت من أجل أن يكسب العبد بها أجرا وثوابا، فالعطايا التي سيحصل‏عليها أنفع وأعظم وأدوم مما ابتلي به في الدنيا.
إنّه يريد أن يعرفنا نفسه ونحن نفر منه، ومن المعلوم أن البلاء الذي يتعرض له‏ لأولياء والأنبياء والأوصياء أعظم مما يتعرض له الآخرون، وهو ينزل عليهم بقدر وسعهم وتحملهم ورتبهم.
ومن الواضح أيضاً أنّ الأولياء والمقربين والعباد المبتلين والممتحنين لا ينالون‏ الدرجات العالية إلّا بالصبر على ذلك البلاء والسرور بتلك النعمة والعناء، لأنّ اللَّه ‏قرن المقامات العالية بالصبر كما قال تعالى:
»وَجَزَاهُمْ بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيرا
وقال في آية أخرى: 
سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ
، فلابد أن يكون‏الصبر شعار أرباب البلاء والعناء حتى ينالوا الدرجات العاليات.
وعمدة وجوه الصبر في هذه المرحلة:
أن يتذكر ما ورد في الحديث:
إذا أصباكم مصاب ونزل بكم بلاء فتذكروا مصائبنا، فتهون عليكم مصائبكم ‏وتتأسون بنا 
وليتأس في البلايا والمحن والآلام والأسقام بما نزل بأشرف الخاضعين وسيد المظلومين الإمام الحسين‏عليه السلام روحي وأرواح العالمين له الفداء، ليكون تذكره سببالدفع البلاء، واستيفاء الأجر والعطايا، ورفعة الدرجات عند واهب العطيات.
لهذا انبريت - أنا الحقير- لجمع هذا المختصر الشريف في بعض المصائب والموارد التي إنكسر فيها قلب سلطان الأحزان، وبعض المواضع التي بكى فيها وسالت ‏دمعته وانبعثت زفرته وحسرته، لكي تكون ذكرى للشيعة يتذكرون بها بكاء ذلك ‏القدوة العظيم الشأن، ويحزنوا ويبكوا لمصائب سيد المظلومين، وسميته:

أمواج البكاء في تعداد جملة من بكاءسيد الشهداء«
روحي له الفداء
ورتبته في طوفان وأربعة أمواج:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*سلام الله على ابا عبدالله الحسين*
*راائع وشيق ..*
*اكمل اخي نحن بالانتظار..*
*في ميزان اعمالكما..*
*دمت بخير..*
*تحيااتي..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 5 

ورتبته في طوفان وأربعة أمواج:
أما الطوفان
في إنكسار قلب المولى وأسباب إنكساره
والخواص المترتبة على ذلك وعلة بكاءه‏ عليه السلام
إعلم يا أخي:
أنّ كلّ شي‏ء يكسر يتلف إلّا القلب، فإنّه إذا عرضه حال الإنكسارصار ذو ضياءوبهاء، وكيف لا يكون كذلك وربّ العالمين يقول في الحديث ‏القدسي:
أنا عند المنكسرة قلوبهم والمندرسة قبورهم.
ولعل هذا هو السرّ في فتوى العلماء والفقهاء في كراهة تجديد القبور وترميمها،ليبقى القبر في حال الإندراس، فيكون مصبّا للرحمة الإلهية دائما.
ولهذا أيضاً ورد الحثّ في الشريعة النبوية المقدسة على الإحسان والإكرام‏ والتفقد لأصحاب القلوب المنكسرة من قبيل الغريب واليتيم والأسير والعليل ‏وصاحب العزاء والثكلى وأمثالهم.
وبغض النظر عن الإستحباب الشرعي الذي وردت فيه الأحاديث والأخبارالكثيرة، فإنّ إكرام الأشخاص المذكورين والإحسان اليهم محبّذ عقلا -أيضاً-،لأنّ رحمة الإله المنان محيطة بهؤلاء دائما، فعلى الراغب في الرحمة الإلهية أن يطلبهاعندهم من خلال التقرّب اليهم بالمال والنفس، فيقتبس منهم لمعات الرحمة الإلهية وإشراقاتها وفيوضاتها.
بل ذهب بعض العلماء الأعلام في مبحث الوقف والصدقات الى إستحباب‏الصدقة والإحسان الى أهل الذمة، وإستدلّوا على ذلك بقوله:
لكلّ كبد حرّى‏أجر
فكلّما كان الإنكسار في القلب أكثر أو أشدّ كانت إحاطة الرحمة الإلهية أشدّ وأكثر.
ومما لا يخفى على أهل البصائر أنّ الإنكسار - وبقطع النظر عن السوابق - قد يحصل:
بالهجرة عن الوطن.
أو بغلبة العدو.
أو بالمحن والكربات.
أو بالمشقة في الإغتراب.
أو بكثرة الأعداء.
أو قلّة الأحباب والأودّاء.
أو بمحاصرة الأعداء.
أو بشماتة الأشقياء.
أو قتل الأحبة.
أو قتل الأخوة.
أو قتل الأبناء.
أو عطش الأطفال.
أو جوع العيال.
أو فراق الأحبة والأصحاب.
أو النظر الى مصارع أولي الألباب.
أو تصور تسلّط الأعداء.
أو تصور سبي الصبية والنساء.
أو تحيّر المحبين والأولياء.
أو تصوّر شعور النساء المنشورات، وسبيهن بيد أهل الظلم والعدوان.
أو عدم تأثير المواعظ والكلام في أهل المعصية والآثام.
أو تصور إندراس الشريعة والأحكام.
أو بقاء الرجل وحيدا فريدا بين آلاف الأعداء.
أو إصابة الجسم بالجراحات الكثيرة من ضربات الأعداء.
أو مصارعة العطش والبقاء على الظمأ والماء يجري كبطون الحيات.
أو البقاء جائعا مع وفور النعمة والخيرات.
أو الإحتياج الى قطرة من الماء للطفل الرضيع، وطلب ذلك من الأوغادا لأشقياء.
وغيرها من المحن والبلايا والآهات.
ولا شك أنّ كلّ واحدة من هذه المحن والبلايا لوحدها كافية لإنكسار القلب،فكيف سيكون الحال إذا وردت كلّها جميعا على قلب واحد؟
فتأمّل
- يا عزيزي – 
- في البلايا والمحن التي وردت على مظلوم كربلاء وسيدالشهداء روحي له الفداء.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 6 
فتأمّل
- يا عزيزي – 
- في البلايا والمحن التي وردت على مظلوم كربلاء وسيدالشهداء روحي له الفداء.


وتأمّل قلب قلب العالم« في يوم عاشوراء،وما نزل عليه من المحن البلاء، ومابلغه من مرتبة الإنكسار التي لا يطيقها الأنبياء والأوصياء والصديقين، بل لايطيقون تحمل عشرها، بل لم ير، ولم يسمع في الدهر كلّه إنكسار فوق ذاك ‏الإنكسار، بل ولا مثل ذلك الإنكسار، وسوف لن يكون مثله في الدهر أبدا.
ومع ذلك كلّه ما ظهر منه سوى الصبر والرضا والتسليم للأمر الألهي، وكان في‏تلك المحن والبلايا صابرا شاكرا بحيث تعجبت منه ملائكة السماء كما قال صاحب‏الأمر في الزيارة المفجعة:
»قد عجبت من صبرك ملائكة السموات والأرض
،وقال السيد السجادعليه السلام في خطبته في الكوفة:
أنا ابن من قتل صبراً وكفى‏بذلك فخرا
وفوق ذلك فإنّ محيّاه المبارك كان يزداد إشراقا، ويتفتح كالزهور، كلما إزداد الألم وإشتد البلاء، روى الشيخ الصدوق في الإعتقادات وغيره من الكتبالمعتبرةعن الإمام محمد الباقرعليه السلام قال:
قال علي بن الحسين‏عليه السلام:
لما إشتد الأمر بالحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب‏عليهم السلام نظر إليه من كان معه،فإذا هو بخلافهم، لأنّهم كلّما إشتد الأمر تغيّرت ألوانهم، وأرتعدت فرائصهم،ووجلت قلوبهم، وكان الحسين‏عليه السلام وبعض من معه من خصائصه، تشرق‏ ألوانهم وتهدأ جوارحهم، وتسكن نفوسهم، فقال بعضهم لبعض:
انظروا لايبالي بالموت .
فقال لهم الحسين‏عليه السلام:
صبرا بني الكرام، فما الموت إلّا قنطرة تعبر بكم عن البؤس‏والضراء إلى الجنان الواسعة والنعيم الدائمة، فأيكم يكره أن ينتقل من سجن‏إلى قصر؟
وما هو لأعدائكم إلّا كمن ينتقل من قصر إلى سجن وعذاب، 
إنّ أبي‏ حدثني عن رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله:
أنّ الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر، والموت جسر هؤلاء إلى جنانهم، وجسر هؤلاء إلى جحيمهم،ما كذبت ولا كذبت.

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على ابا عبد الله الحسين مابقيت ويي الليل والنهار
رااائع جدااا ماخطته يمناك هنا
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه
وبانتظارك دائماا
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...



كان يؤذية بكاهُ


وهو في المهد رضيع


ليته اليوم يراهُ

وهو بالرمضى صريع




أخي الكريم...

أثابك االله ..وجزاك عن رسوله...

وآله الطاهرين....


كلمات تتقطع لها القلوب..


وبحث تنفرج له الهموم بحق سيد الشهداء..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..


لم أُتم قراءتي كاملة للآن ..


لي عودة بإذن الله تعالى..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

ومقضية حوائجكم

 بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه...


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> 
> وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم... 
> 
> 
> كان يؤذية بكاهُ 
> 
> وهو في المهد رضيع 
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم :
اشكركم لمروركم على ما كتبته لكم وقد شجعتموني على ان ازيد في كتابتي لكم 0
زادكم الله علما وجعل السلامة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم وجعل عونكم ابدا للبر والتقوى واجدد شكري لكم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 7
وستأتي الإشارة الى سرّ تبسمه‏عليه السلام لحظة الشهادة.
فاذا تحقق بالبرهان أنّ إنكسار قلب فخر بني آدم قد بلغ الذروة والكمال، فلابدأن تكون إحاطة رحمة الربّ المتعال الشاملة لمن إصطفاه ذو الجلال قد بلغت أقصى‏درجات الرفعة والإجلال.
وكيف لا يكون كذلك؟
والحال أنّ فيوضات فخر مكة ومنى عمّت وتعمّ جميع‏الموجودات؟ 
وقد جاءت بذلك الأحاديث والأخبار عن الأئمة الأطهارعليهم السلام، وهي‏أكثر من أن تحد وتحصر وفي هذا المقام تكتب وتقرر. ولكننا سنشير الى بعضها لتقرّبها عيون الشيعة والمحبين، فمنها:
أنّ حرمه المبارك دار الأمان، وقبته المباركة قبة الإسلام وأهل الإيمان.
والسجود على تربة »مصداق لولاك المعطرة الطاهرة يوجب قبول الصلاة.
وهي هدايا وتحف الحوريات في الجنان.
ووجودها في لحد الأموات يوجب الأمن من الخوف والعذاب.
إنّها التربة التي تشع نورا في الجنان، وتكون ضياء يستنير به جميع سكان‏دار الحيوان.
والسبحة منها تسبح وتذكر، وإن لم يسبح حاملها، فيكتب له أجر ذلك ويتفضل ‏عليه ربّه بالثواب.
والذرة منها تورث الشفاء للمرضى والمعلولين وذوي الأسقام، وهي الدواء الأكبر الذي يلتجى‏ء اليه الأطباء الحاذقون إذا أعيتهم السبل، وأعجزهم المرض‏ويئسوا من العلاج.
وإذا تلاطمت الأمواج، وهاج البحر وماج، وإنسدت على أرباب السفن طرق‏ النجاة والخلاص، وحاصرهم الموت فلات حين مناص، توسلوا بالتربة المعطرة،ووجدوا فيها النجاة، فيرمون قطعة منها في البحر فيهدأ.
ويتّخذها الخائف من السلطان حرزا يتخلّص به من شرورهم وينجو من‏ورطهم.
وإذا جعلها التجار في الأمتعة والقماش والأموال إطمأنوا عليها، لمكان التربةالمطهرة فيها.
وإذا حنّك الآباء أبناءهم بالتربة المنورة المطهرة، صار أبناؤهم من محبي أهل ‏البيت‏عليهم السلام.
ثم إنّ موضع قبره‏عليه السلام معراج الملائكة المقربين ومطاف ملكوت السموات.
وتحت قبته المنورة المطهرة المقدسة المعطرة إجابة الدعاء.
والنظر الى قبته المباركة يورث غفران الذنوب والعفو عن السيئات.
وزيارة قبره‏عليه السلام توجب طول العمر وزيادة الرزق ومحو الخطايا.
وقد خلقت الجنة من نوره المقدس، وهو فخر الكائنات.
وقد جعل اللَّه الأئمة الطاهرين من ذريته، وجعل السلسلة العلوية، وهم السادة المنتشرون في العالم من نسله.

----------


## فرح

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين
وعلى اولادالحسين وعلى انصار الحسين 
اهنئك اخي الكريم اويس 
ع معلوماااتك الرااائعه 
جعلنا الله واياكم ممن يتوالون بهم في الدنيا والاخره 
ورزقنا الله واياكم في الدنيا زيارتهم وفي الاخره شفاعتهم 
يعطيك العاافيه 
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
سلام الله على الحين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصاب الحسين عليهم السلام
شكرااا لروعة ماقدمته لناا
اخي اويس 
الله يعطيك الف عاافيه
في ميزان الاعمال يارب
تحيااتي

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> سلام الله على ابا عبد الله الحسين مابقيت ويي الليل والنهار
> رااائع جدااا ماخطته يمناك هنا
> الله يعطيك الف عاافيه
> وبانتظارك دائماا
> تحياتي



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
السلام عليكم :
اشكركم لمروركم على ما كتبته لكم وقد شجعتموني على ان ازيد في كتابتي لكم 0
زادكم الله علما وجعل السلامة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم وجعل عونكم ابدا للبر والتقوى واجدد شكري لكم

----------


## مجد0

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
أثابك الله ياأخي 
وحقيقه هذا من أروع ماقرأت
(لايوم كيومك ياأباعبد الله)
ياشهيد يامظلوم
يامن بكى له عرش الله
السلام عليك ياأبا عبد الله 
(يوم ولدت ويوم إستشهدت ويوم تبعث حيا)

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 8
وإذا قصده الزائر لم يحتسب اللَّه وقت الذهاب والإياب من عمر الزائر، وقد جعل اللَّه محبة هذا الإمام المظلوم الشهيدعلامة الإيمان، بل جعل محبته مكنونة في القلوب أكثر من بقية الائمة الأطهار ، فقال رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله:
إنّ للحسين معرفةمكنونة في قلوب المؤمنين .
أجل واللَّه،إنّه لكذلك، فإنّ تلك المحبّة المكنونة في القلوب جعلت قاصد الأعتاب المقدسة يقول حينما يسئل:
أين تذهب؟
فيقول: 
الى كربلاء.. الى زيارة الإمام الحسين‏عليه السلام، فاذا قيل له:
من أين ترجع؟ 
فيقول: من كربلاء ، والحال أنّه‏قصد بزيارته روضة سبعة من الأئمة الأطهار، ومن تلك المحبّة المكنونة في قلوب ‏المؤمنين تميل القلوب اليه، ولا يمنعها عن زيارة قبره المقدس خوف القتل والسلب‏ومخاطر الطريق.
وهو لا يفارق قلوب أوليائه »وفي قلوب من والاه قبره«، فهم يحترقون في‏مصيبته، وينوحون وينحبون ويرتفع نشيجهم، وتتحول أرواحهم الى شرر وألسنة لهب محترقة في آهاتهم ولوعاتهم، فتذوي في كانون مصيبته.

----------


## قطرة الندى

قبل عاشوراء، كانت كربلاء اسماً لمدينة صغيرة، أما بعد عاشوراء فقد أصبحت عنواناً لحضارة شاملة 

تمزقت رايته .. ولم تنكس 
وتمزقت أشلائه .. ولم يركع 
وذبحوا أولاده وإخوانه وأصحابه .. ولم يهن 
إنها عزة الإيمان في أعظم تجلياتها 

هاذه اروع الكلمات  ماقيل عن الامام الحسن

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 9
أجل واللَّه، إنّها تلك المحبّة المكنونة التي جعلت دمع الموالي ينهمر بالرغم من أنّه‏سمع حديث غصة الغم، وغصة الكبد الملتهب، ومصيبة العطشوالغربة آلاف‏المرات، إلّا أنّه لا يتمالك حينما يسمع أنّ ذلك الغريب المهموم كان يوم عاشوراءذابل‏الشفاه من العطش، مفتت الكبد،جائع الحشى، وقد أحاط به أعداء الدين المبين كماتحيط دائرة الكفر بمركز التوحيد واليقين، فتنهمر الدموع رغما عنهوينطلق لسانه‏يرتل:
يا ليتني كنت معك.
وليس ذاك إلّا من تلك المحبّة المكنونة،فالأب والأم أحبّ عند الانسان من كلّ‏شي‏ء، ومع ذلك فهو ينساهما بعد سنة أو سنتين وكأنّه لا يعرفهما من قبل.
ثم إنّ الروايات والأخبار صرحت بأنّ قطرة دمع واحدة في مصيبة فخر بني‏آدم، فيها ثواب مائة شهيد.
ثم إنّ حبّ زيارته والميل الى قصده علامة على محبّة أهل البيت وقبول الإيمان،والإعراض عن زيارته نقص في الدين والإيمان، وقد صرحت بذلك الأحاديث‏والأخبار.
ثم إنّ مفاتيح الشفاعة الكبرى في يوم الجزاء تكون بيد سيد الشهداءعليه السلام روحي‏له الفداء، فقد ورد في بعض الروايات:
أنّ أمة محمدصلى الله عليه وآله تصطف يوم القيامة في ألف‏صف، يدخل الجنة منهم تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون صفا بشفاعة ذاك المقرّب من اللَّه،ويدخل الصف الباقي بشفاعة باقي الأئمة الأطهار.
أجل واللَّه، إنّ هذه الفضائل التي لا تكون عشر معشار مناقب مولى الأخيار،إنّما صارت له لمكان ما ورد على قلب ذاك المظلوم الغريب المهموم من الإنكسار،وما أظهره من الخضوع والخشوع والصبر في سبيل رضا اللَّه ربّ العالمين.
ومن هناعجزت العقول عن إدراك أساس جلاله، وتحيّرت الأوهام في تصور مراتب ومحال‏رفعته ومقاماته.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

**من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 10

فقد روى صاحب المناقب:
أنّ قوما أتوا إلى الحسين‏عليه السلام وقالوا:
حدثنابفضائلكم، قال:
لا تطيقون، وإنحازوا عني لأشير إلى بعضكم، فإن أطاق‏سأحدثكم، فتباعدوا عنه، فكان يتكلّم مع أحدهم حتى دهش ووله وجعل يهيم ‏ولا يجيب أحدا، وإنصرفوا عنه.
وروى صاحب المناقب أيضا:
أنّه روي للحسين‏عليه السلام:
سبقت العالمين إلى المعالي
بحسن خليقة وعلو همه
ولاح بحكمتي نور الهدى في
ليال في الضلالة مدلهمه
يريد الجاحدون ليطفئوه
ويأبى اللَّه إلّا أن يتمه
أجل واللَّه، أرادوا أن يطفئوا ذلك النور المقدس، ولم يألوا جهدا في سبيل ذلك،وبذلوا كلّ ما في وسعهم، لكنّ إرادة اللَّه التامة شاءت أن تبقى لمعات وإشراقات ذلك‏النور المهيمن متزايدة يوما بعد يوم.
أرادوا إمحاء اسمه، فاشتهر وطار صيته وانتشر..
أرادوا أن يقطعوا نسله، فكثروا حتى صاروا أكثر من أيّ طائفة أو أمة أخرى..
أرادوا أن يهدموا قبره ويطمسوا معالمه، فتألّق وإشتد عمرانه..
أجروا الماء عليه فصار حائرا، وطاف الماء حول قبره..
أرسلوا عليه ثورا يكربه فصار زائرا..
أرادوا أن يقضوا على أوليائه فازدادوا...
أجل، لم يكن ذلك إلاّ نتيجة إنكسار قلبه وخضوعه وخشوعه، فهو المقرّب عندذي الجلال.
وكان من تأثير إنكسار قلب فخر الآدميين في العالم إضطراب جميع الكائنات‏من حجر ومدر، وبر وبحر، وجماد ونبات، والسموات والأرضين، والجن والإنس.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

**من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 11
ولما كان إنكساره فوق أي إنكسار، صار من المتعذر أن يتصور بقاء العالم‏حينئذٍ، وكان المفروض أن تطوى السموات وتبيد الأرضين، لولا أنّ حكمة اللَّه ‏البالغة شاءت أن لا ينهدم نظام الكون، ويبقى العالم بوجود خليفته العليل المألوم ‏سيد الساجدين وزين العابدين علي بن الحسين‏عليه السلام.
وبالرغم من أنّ العالم لم يفنى ونظام الكون لم ينهدم إلّا أنّ الإضطراب والتزلزل ‏والهزات بلغت به الغاية بحيث كاد ينتهي كلّ شي‏ء بالمرة، فتدكدكت الجبال،وتلاطمت البحار، وهاجت الأمواج، وانخسف القمر، وانكسفت الشمس،ومطرت السماء دما وترابا أحمر، وجرت الدماء من الأرض، من شجرة في الهند،وحمرة الأفق، وشجرة قزوين، وصخرة مسجد الحسين في حماة، ومسجد النقطةعلى بعد فرسخ من الموصل، وجريان الدم من عيني تمثال الأسد في الروم يوم ‏عاشوراء وليلته، كلّ ذلك جرى في مصيبة فخر الأنام، ولا زالت الشواهد تترى الى‏هذا الزمان.
أجل واللَّه، إنّها لمصيبة ما أعظمها حتى أنّ الأنبياء والمرسلين لم يطيقوا سماعها، والأوصياء والصديقين لم يتحملوا عشر معشار تلك البلايا.
فلما سمع آدم‏عليه السلام بمصيبته بكى عليه بكاء الثكلى، وصغّر عند رزيته جميع الرزايا.
ولما سمع نوح رفع صوته بالبكاء عاليا ونادى بالويل.
وقال إبراهيم:
يا ربّ ما لي كلما نظرت الى هذه الأنوار المقدسة المحيطة بالعرش‏الأعظم سررت وفرج همي، واذا نظرت الى النور الخامس هجم عليّ الغم والهم؟
فجاء النداء:
يا إبراهيم
لا تعلم ما ينزل بصاحب هذا النور المقدس من المصائب ‏والمحن فإنّه المظلوم، فلما سمع إبراهيم بعض المصائب التي تجري عليه بكى ‏وقال:
إنّي سقيم.
ولما سمع زكريا تأويل كهيعص واُخبر بخبر كربلاء دخل بيته ولم يخرج ثلاثةأيام، وإشتغل بالبكاء والنحيب واللوعة.
وسمع إسماعيل صادق الوعد بعض تلك المصائب العظمى فدعا اللَّه أن يرزقه ‏التأسي بتلك المصائب.
ولما إلتقى موسى بالخضر قال له الخضر: 
ما الذي جاء بك؟ قال:
جئت لأتعلم مماعلمت رشدا، قال:
إنّك لن تستطيع معي صبرا، ثم حدثه عن بعض المصائب التي‏تنزل بعترة نبي آخر الزمان محمد بن عبد اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله، فبكى موسى بكاء شديدا.
ولما دفعت مريم إبنها عيسى الى الرجل الصباغ فأعطاه الكرابيس والخيوط ليصبغها -وكان عيسى طفلا- جعلها كلّها في إناء واحد وصبغها جميعا بلون السواد،ولم يكن إختياره لهذا اللون إلّا حزنا على مصيبة أبي عبد اللَّه الحسين‏عليه السلام، كما في‏مهيج الأحزان، لأنّ عيسى وإن كان صغيرا إلّا أنّه كان في المهد نبيا، فلا يتصور في‏حقّه أنّه يفعل فعلا عبثيا(24).
أجل، بكى كلّ ما في الكون من سماوات وأرضين، والعرش والكرسي واللوح‏والقلم، والجنة والنار، والحور والولدان، ورضوان ومالك، والثرى وما تحت‏الثرى، والطبيعة والنفس والمادة، وما يُرى وما لا يُرى، كلّها إضطربت وبكت على‏إنكسار قلب »قلب العالم«، وعظم رزية فخر بني آدم.
بل نقل عن بعض العرفاء: أنّ كلّ بكاء بالحقّ إنّما هو بكاء على حضرته، وأنّ كلّ‏حجر يخرّ من جبل إنّما يخر لمصيبته، وأنّ بكاء الأطفال في المهد بكاء على بليته ‏وحزنا على ظليمته..

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 12
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


من غمّه أمواج البحار.. ومن همه العظيم غبار الصحاري والقفار.. ومن كربه‏تساقط الأوراق وإصفرار الأشجار.. ومن إنكسار قلبه الحزين إنكسار كلّ حائط وجدار.. ومن قطع وتين قلبه المملوء بالحسرات والآهات أصوات الرعد في‏السموات.. والأمطار دموع السحاب على تلك الآهات..
وقالوا في تفسير قوله تعالى:
»وَإِنْ مِنْ شَىْ‏ءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ«:
أي بكاء جميع‏الأشياء على سيد الشهداء، وقسموا البكاء الى قسمين:
بكاء معنوي
وبكاء صوري
،وقد فصلنا ذلك في »التحفة الحسينية وسفينة النجاة«.
ومن تأمل بعين الباطن علم أن الواقع هو هكذا تماما، ويؤيد ذلك ما قاله الإمام‏السجاد في خطبته في المدينة بعد رجوعه من الشام:
أيّها الناس فأيّ رجالات منكم يسرون بعد قتله؟
أم أية عين منكم تحبس دمعهاوتضن عن انهمالها؟
فلقد بكت السبع الشداد لقتله، وبكت البحار بأمواجها،والسماوات بأركانها، والأرض بأرجائها، والأشجار بأغصانها، والحيتان ولجج‏البحار، والملائكة المقربون، وأهل السماوات أجمعون.
وما في الوجود معجم أو ناطق
إلّا عرته حيرة في استوى
كلّ انكسار وخضوع به
وكلّ صوت فهو نوح الهوا
وكلّ رطب ينتهي ذابلا
وذي قوام يعتريه النوا
أما ترى الآفاق مغبرّة
والشمس حمراء كمرة أو مسا
أما ترى النخلة في قبة
ذات انفطار وانفراج قسا
أما ترى الائل واهدابه
عند الرياح ذا حنين علا
أما سمعت الرعد يبكى له
والبرق والسحب بقطر همى
أما ترى النحل له رنة
في طيرانه شديد البكا
والسيف يفري نحره باكيا
والرمح ينعى قائما وانثنى
تبكيه جرد جاريات على
جثمانه وان تدق القرى
واللَّه ما رايت شيئاً بدا
في الكون الّا ببكاء تلا[

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 



الفصل 13

وأعظم من ذلك أنّ مصيبة هذا المظلوم وإنكسار قلب السلطان الشهيد المغموم ‏قد أثرت في أهل دار السرور، وهدمت أركانهم، وهدت قواهم، والحال أنّ اللَّه لم‏يخلق الحزن والكدر والغم والهم في عالم الجنان ودار الخلد والسرور والإمتنان، بيدأنّ سكان دار السرور غمرهم الحزن والثبور، وعمّهم الهم والغم جرّاء تلك المصيبة العظمى والرزية الكبرى، قال الإمام صاحب الأمر في زيارة الناحية: 
يا جد،واُقيمت لك المآتم في أعلا عليين ولطمت عليك الحور العين.
فالجنة وإن لم تكن محلا للحزن بيد أنّها خلقت - كما ورد في بعض الروايات‏والأخبار - من نور الحسين البهيج المطهر فكلّ ما فيها من حسن وبهاء، وجمال‏وسناء، وحبور وسرور، وضياء وهناء، إنّما هو من الحسين، أمل العاصين، وشفيع‏المذنبين، فكيف يمكن أن يكون الحسين المظلوم‏عليهالسلام حزينا ولا تكون هي حزينة؟
وكيف يكون الحسين‏عليه السلام ذابلا ولا تكون هي كذلك؟
وكيف ينادي الحسين‏عليه السلام من أعماقه الملتهبة بلظى الظمأ: وا عطشاه، وتبقى هي‏مسرورة محبورة؟
وكيف يبقى الحسين‏عليه السلام عاريا على الرمضاء وتبقى هي منعمة على الأرائك ‏والاستبرق والحرير؟
لا يكون ذلك كذلك، لا واللَّه، بل بدّلوا دار السرور الى دار الحزن والمواساة ،فلطمت عليه الحور.
]ابرزن من وسط الجنان صوارخا
يندبن سبط محمد المفضالا
ولطمن منهن الخدود وكشفت
منها الوجوه وأعلنت إعوالا
وخمشن منهن الوجوه لفقد من
نادى مناد في السماء وقالا
قتل الإمام ابن الإمام بكربلا
ظلما وقاسى منهم الأهوالا[
df
]اللَّه أكبر ماذا الحادث الجلل
فقد تزلزل سهل الأرض والجبل
ما هذه الزفرات الصاعدات أسى
كأنّها شعل ترمي بها شعل
ما للعيون عيون الدمع جارية
منها تخدّ خدودا حين تنهمل
ماذا النواح الذي غط القلوب وما
هذا الضجيج وذي الضوضاء والزجل
كأنّ نفخة صور الحشر قد فجأت
فالناس سكرى ولا سكر ولا ثمل[

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 14


إعلم أنّ القلب متى ما إنكسر جرى الدمع من العين، وذلك لأنّ مادة الدمع ‏الجاري من العين تكون من الدموع المتفجرة من ينابيع القلب المنكسر،فما لم ينكسر القلب لا تجري دموع العين البتة، فاذا جرت دموع العين في سبيل ‏اللَّه جرت معها الخيرات والمبرات والنعم والفيوضات، لأنّ كلّ ما يجري لا يكون ‏له وقع كما يكون للدمع الجاري من العين الذي يعقب في قلب صاحبه الضياء والنور والبهاء.
وقد ذكرنا فضيلة البكاء على مصيبة سيد الشهداء في الجزء الأول من التحفة الحسينية مفصلاً، وذكرنا مراتب عزاء المخلوقات في مصيبة شفيع العرصات التي‏رتبناها في إثني عشر رتبة ضمن ما بيناه من الدرجات في كتاب سفينة النجاة، في‏ذيل قول المرحوم بحر العلوم:
ماذا النواح الذي غط القلوب وما***هذا الضجيج وذي الضوضاء والزجل


فمن شاء فليراجع، لأنّ الغرض من تأليف هذه الوجيزة إنّما هو بيان الموارد التي‏بكى فيها سيدالمظلومين، فلا نطيل.


ولا يخفى أننا ذكرنا في كتابنا »سراج المتهجدين« أن البكاء من خشية اللَّه يكون‏على ثلاث مراتب ودرجات: بكاء الخواص،
وبكاء العوام
، وبكاء خواص ‏الخواص،
فكذلك البكاء على مصيبة الإمام الحسين‏عليه السلام له مراتب ودرجات‏عديدة، ترجع كلّها الى أربع مراتب -على حدّ نقل بعض العرفاء-:
فإنّ من يبكي على الحسين‏عليه السلام لا يخرج عن أحد حالات أربعة:
]الحالة الاُولى:
إمّا أن يبكي لغلبة هوى الطبيعة، ويحجب بحجاب الصورة، كما هي عادة الأطفال والنسوان، فإنّهم يبكون لمجرد الإحساس ببعض ما يؤلم الطبع البشري،فيعمّهم الهمّ والغمّ.
الحالة الثانية:
أو أنّه يسيطر -على حسب إستعداده- على طائر الخيال، ويحلّق في فضاءالمعرفة، فيرى إمامه ومقتداه مصابا مظلوما، ويستشعر مشاعر الإمام وطبعه ‏المبارك، فيجده متألما مغموما، فيبكي على مصائب الإمام وغمومه وآلامه، ومانزل به من المكاره.
الحالة الرابعة:
أو أنّه لا يرى وجودا للمولى إلّا في اللَّه، فيرى وجود المولى فانيا في الوجود المطلق، وعلمه متلاشيا في العلم المطلق، حتى لا يسقط من ورقة إلّا يعلمها، وهوعلى كلّ شي‏ء قدير، فهو مظهر الأسماء الجلالية والجمالية، وواسطة اللطف والقهرالذي لا يزال، فمن هو شمر ويزيد لولا إلتفاته‏عليهالسلام؟ وهذه الطائفة تجمع مراتب تلك ‏الطوائف السابقة جميعها.
ولا مانع من إجتماع المراتب كلّها، فإنّه صاحب المراتب الجامعة، وهو متجلّي في‏كلّ مرتبة على نحو الكمال والتمام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 15
ولا مانع من إجتماع المراتب كلّها، فإنّه صاحب المراتب الجامعة، وهو متجلّي في‏كلّ مرتبة على نحو الكمال والتمام
في تلك المرتبة، ولا يشغله مقام عن مقام.
وصاحب كلّ مرتبة لا يمكنه أن يبكي ما لم يكن متوجها الى تلك المرتبة،والتوجه الكامل لا يحصل إلّا باليقين، واليقين في كلّ مرتبة لا يحصل إلّا بشهودها،والشهود لا يحصل إلّا بالإتصال، ومما لا شبهة فيه أبداً أنّ الإتصال بأي شي‏ء لا يتمّ ‏إلّا بالإنقطاع عن غيره، والإعراض عما سواه، والرجوع اليه، وهذه هي التوبة بأدقّ معانيها.
ولكنه سيرجع في المرتبة الأولى الى طبعه، يرجع من طبعه الى طبعه »أُوْلَئِكَ‏الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهَُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ«! ويرجع في المرتبة الثانية الى طبع العصمة،وفي الثالثة الى نفس الولاية، وفي الرابعة الى سرّ الحقيقة.
وهذه السعادة -كما قلنا- لا تكون في أيّ واحدة من المراتب إلّا بالإتصال، ولاشكّ أنّه إن إلتحق بحريم الموقفين الثالث والرابع، يجد نفسه متحررا من نفسه أوشهواته التي تسمى بالجرائم والمعاصي، ويكون هذا التوجه والبكاء علّة كافية وافيةتمنعه من الهمّ بالكبائر والصغائر والخطايا.
أمّا الواقف في الموقف الثاني، فإنّه معتصم بحبل العصمة المتين، فيعصم طبعه عن‏الإقدام على المعاصي، وتكسر شهواته بإنعدام موادها.
ولكن دائرة الورطة قد تحيط بأصحاب الموقف الأول، فإنّهم قد لا يغوصوا في‏بحر جواهر الدموع كما يغوص أرباب الجواهر والدرر، فيكون لهم قدم ثابت في‏سوق الحسنات، ولا يحظوا بقطرة دمع تقوى على غسل غبار السيئات على الوجه‏الكامل !!
وملخص الكلام:
إنّ البكاء
أمّا أن يكون ناشئاً من المحبة والولاية ومسبوقا ًبمعرفة آل الرسالة والهداية، أو ناشئاً من الإستماع الى الحكايات والحوادث التي‏تحرق القلب وتستدر الدمعة عند نوع بني البشر، ولو كانت واقعة على الأعادي، أوحاكية عن أحوالهم وما نزل بهم.
فان كانت مسبوقة بالمعرفة، فلا شكّ أنّ هذا البكاء بنفسه توبة، وهو عين الإنابة الى اللَّه، وهو في ميزان العدل والفضل الإلهي حسنة تذهب جميع السيئات.
إنّ المعرفة والمحبة والرحمة والرقة والبكاء على مصيبة أهل البيت تجذب المحب، فلايتركوه على حال العصيان »حبّ علي حسنة لا تضرّ معها سيئة
» أي ليس للمحبّ‏إقدام معها على سيئة مضرّة!!
وهذا هو معنى الشفاعة!! والعكس بالعكس !!!
أجل قد يكون البكاء على مصائب أولئك العظماء الأبرار يفيض على النفوس ‏المستعدة - حسب تفاوت مراتبها- إفاضات وتسوقها بسائق المعرفة.
والبكاء على مصائب أهل بيت الرسالة والولاية يستلزم هذه الآثار، وليست‏هذه الآثار خاصة بالبكاء على سيد الشهداء الحسين‏عليه السلام، والفرق أنّ مصيبته أعظم ‏المصائب وأجلّ الرزايا، فاستماعها يهيج المحبّ أكثر ويوجب رقّة الحال وإنهمار الدموع، والسلام. 
انتهى كلامه





من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 15
ولا مانع من إجتماع المراتب كلّها، فإنّه صاحب المراتب الجامعة، وهو متجلّي في‏كلّ مرتبة على نحو الكمال والتمام
في تلك المرتبة، ولا يشغله مقام عن مقام.
وصاحب كلّ مرتبة لا يمكنه أن يبكي ما لم يكن متوجها الى تلك المرتبة،والتوجه الكامل لا يحصل إلّا باليقين، واليقين في كلّ مرتبة لا يحصل إلّا بشهودها،والشهود لا يحصل إلّا بالإتصال، ومما لا شبهة فيه أبداً أنّ الإتصال بأي شي‏ء لا يتمّ ‏إلّا بالإنقطاع عن غيره، والإعراض عما سواه، والرجوع اليه، وهذه هي التوبة بأدقّ معانيها.
ولكنه سيرجع في المرتبة الأولى الى طبعه، يرجع من طبعه الى طبعه »أُوْلَئِكَ‏الَّذِينَ طَبَعَ اللَّهَُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَسَمْعِهِمْ«! ويرجع في المرتبة الثانية الى طبع العصمة،وفي الثالثة الى نفس الولاية، وفي الرابعة الى سرّ الحقيقة.
وهذه السعادة -كما قلنا- لا تكون في أيّ واحدة من المراتب إلّا بالإتصال، ولاشكّ أنّه إن إلتحق بحريم الموقفين الثالث والرابع، يجد نفسه متحررا من نفسه أوشهواته التي تسمى بالجرائم والمعاصي، ويكون هذا التوجه والبكاء علّة كافية وافيةتمنعه من الهمّ بالكبائر والصغائر والخطايا.
أمّا الواقف في الموقف الثاني، فإنّه معتصم بحبل العصمة المتين، فيعصم طبعه عن‏الإقدام على المعاصي، وتكسر شهواته بإنعدام موادها.
ولكن دائرة الورطة قد تحيط بأصحاب الموقف الأول، فإنّهم قد لا يغوصوا في‏بحر جواهر الدموع كما يغوص أرباب الجواهر والدرر، فيكون لهم قدم ثابت في‏سوق الحسنات، ولا يحظوا بقطرة دمع تقوى على غسل غبار السيئات على الوجه‏الكامل !!
وملخص الكلام:
إنّ البكاء
أمّا أن يكون ناشئاً من المحبة والولاية ومسبوقا ًبمعرفة آل الرسالة والهداية، أو ناشئاً من الإستماع الى الحكايات والحوادث التي‏تحرق القلب وتستدر الدمعة عند نوع بني البشر، ولو كانت واقعة على الأعادي، أوحاكية عن أحوالهم وما نزل بهم.
فان كانت مسبوقة بالمعرفة، فلا شكّ أنّ هذا البكاء بنفسه توبة، وهو عين الإنابة الى اللَّه، وهو في ميزان العدل والفضل الإلهي حسنة تذهب جميع السيئات.
إنّ المعرفة والمحبة والرحمة والرقة والبكاء على مصيبة أهل البيت تجذب المحب، فلايتركوه على حال العصيان »حبّ علي حسنة لا تضرّ معها سيئة
» أي ليس للمحبّ‏إقدام معها على سيئة مضرّة!!
وهذا هو معنى الشفاعة!! والعكس بالعكس !!!
أجل قد يكون البكاء على مصائب أولئك العظماء الأبرار يفيض على النفوس ‏المستعدة - حسب تفاوت مراتبها- إفاضات وتسوقها بسائق المعرفة.
والبكاء على مصائب أهل بيت الرسالة والولاية يستلزم هذه الآثار، وليست‏هذه الآثار خاصة بالبكاء على سيد الشهداء الحسين‏عليه السلام، والفرق أنّ مصيبته أعظم ‏المصائب وأجلّ الرزايا، فاستماعها يهيج المحبّ أكثر ويوجب رقّة الحال وإنهمار الدموع، والسلام. 
انتهى كلامه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 



الفصل 16
. في الردّ على الملا الرومي

ويتبيّن من هذا التحقيق الأنيق لهذا العارف بالتحقيق، ركاكة كلام الملا الرومي ‏فيما حكاه في الدفتر السادس من أنّ شاعرا دخل حلب، فوجد الناس قد إجتمعوا كباراً وصغاراً، وشيباً وشباناً، ورجالاً ونساءاً، لإقامة المأتم والعزاء، وهم ‏يضجون بالبكاء والنحيب، وكأنّ القيامة قد قامت، فسأل الناس ما الخبر؟
فقيل له:أما علمت أنّ اليوم هو يوم عاشوراء، يوم شهادة خامس أصحاب الكساء، وسيدالشهداء -روحي وأرواح العالمين له الفداء-، فتعجب الشاعر وقال لهم:
نعم إنّي‏أعرفعاشوراء، وأنّه يوم شهادة سيد الشهداءعليه السلام، ولكن لماذا تبكون عليه وقدتحرر من قيود سجن الدنيا، ورحل الى الجنان والسعادة، وهو الآن يتقلّب في النعيم ‏والبهجة والسرور في روضة القدس، وفيوضات الحضرة الأحدية والرحمات ‏الإلهية، فهو لا يحتاج بكاءكم ونحيبكم، وإن شئتم فابكوا على أنفسكم، فالبكاءعليكم أولى من البكاء عليه‏عليه السلام.
وقد غفل هذا الشاعر عن أنّ البكاء على سيد الشهداء ماحي للسيئات ورافع ‏للدرجات، والواقع أنّ البكاءعليه‏عليه السلام يعود بالنفع على الباكي نفسه.
وسيأتي عن قريب إن شاء اللَّه أنّ سيد الشهداءعليه السلام نفسه بكى على أصحابه ‏وأولاده وأنصاره وأحبابه، وبكى نبي اللَّهيعقوب‏عليه السلام على فراق ولده يوسف ‏الصديق‏عليه السلام، وبكى خاتم الأنبياء صلى الله عليه وآله على ولده إبراهيم‏عليه السلام، وعلى عمه حمزة سيدالشهداءعليه السلام، وقال حينما رجع الى المدينة الطيبة: ولكن حمزة لا بواكي له فصار أهل المدينة لا يندبون لهم ميتا حتى ينوحوا على حمزة، وصار ذلك دأبا لهم.
وبكىخاتم الأنبياءصلى الله عليه وآله على مصيبة ولده الحسين‏عليه السلام بعد أن أخبره بها جبرئيل ‏عليه السلام، وكان كلّما تذكر هذه الواقعة المهولة سالت دموعه من عينيه، وبكت‏كذلك مريم الكبرى وسيدة النساء - صلوات اللَّه وسلامه عليها- على أبيها رسول‏اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، وكانت تخرج الى البقيع والى بيت الأحزان وتبكي هناك بالتفصيل المذكورفي الكتب.
وكلّ واحدة من الموارد المذكورة دليل وبرهان قائم بذاته على إستحباب البكاء على المصائب وآلالام التي تعرض لها زعماء الدين والسادة الميامين، وشهاب ثاقب ‏للردّ على الشاعر الحلبي والراضين بقوله، وهو في الحقيقة شيطان مريد.
هذا، مضافاً الى أنّ البكاء على هذه المصائب يعدّ من تعظيم الشعائر »
ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ‏يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ«.
× × ×

البكاء على الحسين‏عليه السلام يهدم أساس مدرسة الخلفاء
...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 


الفصل 17
أضف الى ذلك كلّه حكمة عظيمة وفائدة جليلة في البكاء على سيد الشهداءعليه السلام،وهي أهم من جميع ما ذكرناه آنفا:
فإنّ بالبكاء على سيد الشهداء يتضح لكلّ لبيب ‏عاقل وضوحا بيّنا فساد ووهن الأساس الذي أسس عليه الخلفاء الثلاثة ومن تابعهم، وذلك لأنّ الخلافة تعيين الخليفة، فإن لم تكن واجبة لازمة بعدرحلة النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله فلماذا تركوا دفن النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله واشتغلوا في أمر تعيين الخليفة؟ 
وإن‏كانت واجبة لازمة فإنّ النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله أحقّ منهم وأولى في تعيين ذلك، وأحقّ من ‏النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله وأولى وألطف بالعباد وأرأف ربّ الأرباب! فكان يعيّن لهم الخليفة 
»لئلا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ«.
وإن كان واجبا على الخلق دون الخالق، -ولا دليل على ذلك لا من عقل ولا من‏شرع- فأقدموا على ذلك وجعلوا البيعة طريقا للخلافة خوفا من الوقوع في الفتنة،فإنّهم وقعوا فيما خافوا منه كما قال اللَّه تعالى:
»أَلَا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ ‏لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ«،
وتورطوا بالمحذور الذي حاذروه، وما أشبههم بتلك المرأة التي رفعت أذيالها لتغطي رأسها فكشفت ما تستره الأذيال، فتعيين الخليفة وإقرار البيعة خوفا من الوقوع في الفتنة فتنة أدهى وأمر وأعظم من أي فتنة أخرى، وقدجرت كلّ المآسي وإراقة الدماء وإنتهاك الأعراض ونهب الأموال منذ عصر الخلفاء الثلاثة الى نهاية حكم بني العباس وكذلك ما وقع من قتال في صفين والجمل ‏والنهروان وغيرها ، كلّها فروع لتلك الشجرة الخبيثة.
فمن فوائد السنة السنية في إقامة العزاء والبكاء على سبط خير البرية إتضاح ‏الأمر للعاقل وذوي البصائر وحسن الطوية، أنّ حقية وحقيقة شرع سيد الرسل لاتجتمع مع القول بخلافة الخلفاء الثلاثة، أشهد على ذلك باللَّه وكفى باللَّه شهيدا.
وأنّ القول بالخلافة على الطريقة البشرية والتعاليم النبوية السماوية مانعة الجمع،ولا يمكن قبولهما معا بالسوية، ولابد من إنتفاء أحدهما بثبوت الآخر، لأنّ ثبوت‏كلّ واحد منهما لازم لنفي الآخر، وهذا الأمر لا يتضح جيدا إلّا بالتأمّل في أحوال ‏سيد الشهداءعليه السلام روحي وأرواح العالمين له الفداء.
وهذه حكمة واحدة من تلك الأسرار والحكم المترتبة على البكاء على زبدة الأولياء، ذكرناها مختصرا، ولو أردنا إستقصاء 
الحكم والأسرار التي يمكن أن تصل‏اليها عقولنا القاصرة لاحتجنا الى كتاب لكل حكمة منها على حدة، فكيف إذا أردنا شرحها جميعا؟!
أمّا الملا الروميفإنّه معذور فيما ذكره لأنّ مذاقه ومشربه مترشح من مشرب ‏الشبلي ومذاقه، وهو مع يزيد، وليس له معرفة وخبرة بمناهل أهل البيت‏عليهم السلام.
فلا عجب إذن إذا صدرت منه مثل تلك الكلمات )وكلّ إناء بالذي فيه ينضح.

لماذا بكى الحسين‏عليه السلام في كربلاء

قال المؤلف:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاهبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 

الفصل 18 
لو سأل سائل وقال:
لماذا كان الحسين‏عليه السلام يبكي في مصيبة أولاده وأنصاره وأحبابه واخوته وأبناء اخوته، ونحن نعلم أنّه ‏عليه السلام كان راغبا في الشهادة متشوقا اليها مستأنسا بها، كما سيأتي عن قريب في الحديث‏ عن سرّ إبتسامه لحظة الشهادة؟
الجواب:
يجاب على ذلك - كما هو مذكور في »مهيج الأحزان«- بعدة وجوه:
الوجه الأول:
إنّ بكاءه‏عليه السلام لم يكن من الجزع أو عدم الصبر وعدم الرضا بقضاء اللَّه-عزّوجلّ-، ولو قلنا ذلك للزم أن نقوله في حقّ النبي المصطفى‏ صلى الله عليه وآله وعلي ‏المرتضى‏ عليه السلام أيضاً، لأنّهما بكيا في هذه المصيبة بكاء كثيرا وشديدا، كما بكىأنبياء السلف‏ عليهم السلام على مصائبهم وعلى مصيبة الحسين‏ عليه السلام، وقد إشتهرت قصة بكاء يعقوب‏على يوسف، وبكاء آدم، وبكاء نوح، وبكاءسيدةالنساء عليها السلام وسيد الساجدين‏عليه السلام.
الوجه الثاني:
إنّ البكاء على مصيبة أهل البيت‏ عليهم السلام من أفضل العبادات وأقرب القربات وأهم ‏الطاعات، والحزن على مصائبهم عبادة وإظهار للعبودية بأروع صورها، والحسين‏عليه السلام مندوب الى هذه العبادة والطاعة كما ندبنا نحن لها، وهي مطلوبة منه ‏كما هي مطلوبة منّا، وأي مصيبة أولى بالبكاء عليها من البكاء على مصارع‏ شباب أهل البيت، وعطش أرباب المحن، وغربة ووحدة أخوات الإمام المظلوم ‏الغريب وأطفاله وحرمه.
الوجه الثالث:
أنّه يبكي على شريعة سيد المرسلين وعلى دين الإسلام الذي قضى النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله ‏عمره الشريف مجاهدا متحملا مخاطرا في سبيل إقامة أساسه، وقاتل أبوه ‏أمير المؤمنين‏ عليه السلام من أجله وألقى نفسه في لهوات الحرب وجرد سيفه مخاطرا بنفسه من أجل تثبيت أركانه وإشادت بنيانه، واذا به الآن يتعرض للخطر والإنهياربسبب قتله وقتل أنصاره وأهل بيته، ويهدد بالإنطماس والإندراس، ويرى ‏رايات العلم والحكمة تنخفض، وأعلام الهداية تنتكس، ويعود الكفر والنفاق‏الى الإنتعاش والرواج، كما قال الإمام صاحب الأمر في بعض فقرات الزيارةالمروية عنه‏عليه السلام: 
قتلوا بقتلك الإسلام وعطّلوا الصلاة والصيام ونقضوا السنن ‏والأحكام.
فلماذا لا يبكي منتجب الربّ ولا تسيل دموعه في مثل هذا الموقف، وبكاؤه لايخرجه حينئذ عن مقام الصبر والشكر، واذا قلتم أنّ ذلك يخرجه عن هذا المقام ‏فيلزم أن نقول ذلك في حقّ الأنبياء أيضا، والحال أنّ ذا الجلال قد كرر وصفهم في‏القرآن بالصابرين، كما قال تعالى:
فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنْ الرُّسُلِ.
الوجه الرابع:
لا شكّ ولا شبهة أنّ الإمام المظلوم كان بشرا، ومن لوازم البشرية أن يحزن في‏المصائب والمحن ويعرضه السرور إذا أصاب نعمة وموجبا من موجبات المسرات،وهكذا هي طبيعة الجسد البشري يجوع ويظمأ، ولابد أن يؤثر به الجوع والعطش ‏ويؤثر في قواه البدنية ، فاذا جاع سعى الى الطعام، واذا عطش سعى الى الماء ضرورة، واذا تعرض للمكاره والمصائب جرت دموعه ضرورة.
نعم، لا يمكن -والعياذ باللَّه- أن يصدر منه ما ينافي مقامه، ولا يمكن أن تصدرمنه شكوى أو ما شاكل ذلك.
وقد روي أنّ يوسف‏عليه السلام بكى في السجن حتى إشتكى منه أهل السجن وضاقوابه ذرعا.
فكيف لا يبكيالحسين‏عليه السلام ولا تجري دموعه ولا يحزن - روحي وأرواح العالمين ‏له الفداء- وهو ينظر الى وحدة الشهداء، وأبدان الشبان المقطعة إربا إربا، وعطش ‏الأطفال وهم يتصارخون، وغربة النساء ووحشتهن، ونياحة الأخوات وعويلهن‏على الشباب والاخوة والأولاد؟! 
بل إنّ عدم التأثر والحزن في مثل هذه المصائب علامة على قساوة القلب وخلوّه‏ من الرحمة، وهي من الصفات الخسيسة الرذيلة ومن الأخلاق القبيحة التي يجلّ ‏عنها الحسين‏عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 20
وروي عن ابن عباس:
أنّ رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله في ذلك المرض كان يقول: 
ادعوا لي‏حبيبي، فجعل يدعى له رجل بعد رجل فيعرض عنه، فقيل لفاطمة:
امضي إلى‏علي، فما نرى رسول اللَّه يريد غير علي.
فبعثت فاطمة إلى علي‏عليه السلام، فلما دخل فتح رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله عينيه وتهلل وجهه،ثم قال: إليّ يا علي، إليّ يا علي، فما زال يدنيه حتى أخذه بيده وأجلسه عند رأسه،ثم أغمي عليه.
فجاء الحسن والحسين‏عليهما السلام يصيحان ويبكيان حتى وقعا على رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليهوآله.
فأراد علي‏عليه السلام أن ينحيهما عنه، فأفاق رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، ثم قال: 

يا علي

دعني‏أشمّهما ويشمّاني، وأتزوّد منهما ويتزوّدان منّي، أما إنّهما سيظلمان بعدي ويقتلان ظلما،فلعنة اللَّه على من يظلمهما، يقول ذلك ثلاثا، 
ثم مدّ يده إلى علي‏عليه السلام فجذبه إليه حتى‏أدخله تحت ثوبه الذي كان عليه، ووضع فاه على فيه، وجعل يناجيه مناجاة طويلة حتى خرجت روحه الطيبة - صلوات اللَّه عليه وآله -.
فإنسل علي من تحت ثيابه وقال:
أعظم اللَّه أجوركم في نبيكم
فقد قبضه اللَّه إليه،
فارتفعت الأصوات بالضجة والبكاء.
فقيل لأمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام:
ما الذي ناجاك به رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله حين أدخلك تحت‏ثيابه؟
فقال:
علّمني ألف باب يفتح لي كلّ باب ألف باب.
الحديث الثاني

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 
الفصل 21
الحديث الثاني
بكاؤه حينما جاء سلمان الى بيت فاطمةعليها السلام
وكان الحسين ‏عليه السلام مضطربا يبكي من الجوع


روى المجلسي بسند معتبر:
أنّ سلمان قال:
كانت فاطمةعليها السلام جالسة قدامها رحى‏تطحن بها الشعير، وعلى عمود الرحى دم سائل!! والحسين في ناحية الدار يتضوّرمن الجوع
، فقلت: 
يا بنت رسول اللَّه دبرت كفاك وهذه فضة؟
فقالت:
أوصاني‏ رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله أن تكون الخدمة لها يوما، فكان أمس يوم خدمتها.
قال سلمان:
قلت:
إنّي مولى عتاقه، إما أنا أطحن الشعير أو أسكت الحسين لك؟
فقالت:
أنا بتسكينه أرفق، وأنت تطحن الشعير.
فطحنت شيئا من الشعير فإذا أنا بالإقامة، فمضيت وصلّيت مع رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، فلما فرغت قلت لعلي ما رأيت، فبكى وخرج، ثم عاد فتبسم، فسأله عن ذلك‏رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، قال:
دخلت على فاطمة وهي مستلقية لقفاها، و الحسين نائم على‏صدرها، وقدامها رحى تدور من غير يد.
فتبسم رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله وقال: يا علي:
أما علمت أنّ للَّه ملائكة سيارة في الأرض ‏يخدمون محمدا وآل محمد إلى أن تقوم الساعة؟
الحديث الثالث:
بكاؤه حينما أخرج الأشقياءأمير المؤمنين وسيد الأتقياء من بيته ظلما وجورا
الى المسجد لأخذ البيعة منه


روى العلامة المجلسي:
‏رحمه الله بأسانيد معتبرة عن الصادق‏عليه السلام أنّه قال:
لما استخرج ‏أمير المؤمنين -صلوات اللَّه عليه- من منزله خرجت فاطمةعليها السلام، فما بقيت هاشمية إلّاخرجت معها، حتى انتهت قريبا من القبر فقالت:
خلّوا عن ابن عمي، فوالذي بعث‏محمدا بالحق لئن لم تخلّوا عنه لأنشرن شعري، ولأضعن قميص رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله على‏رأسي، ولأصرخن إلى اللَّه - تبارك وتعالى-، فما ناقة صالح بأكرم على اللَّه منّي، ولا الفصيل بأكرم على اللَّه من ولدي.
قال سلمان‏رضى الله عنه:
كنت قريبا منها، فرأيت - واللَّه- أساس حيطان المسجد، مسجدرسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، تقلّعت من أسفلها حتى لو أراد رجل أن ينفذ من تحتها نفذ، فدنوت‏منها فقلت:
يا سيدتي ومولاتي إنّ اللَّه - تبارك وتعالى- بعث أباك رحمة فلا تكوني‏نقمة، فرجعت ورجعت الحيطان حتى سطعت الغبرة من أسفلها، فدخلت ‏في خياشيمنا.
وروي أنّهم جاؤا بأمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام في ذلك اليوم حتى وقفوا عند منبر الشرير الأول،فقال عمر لأبي بكروهو جالس فوق المنبر:
ما يجلسك فوق المنبروهذا جالس محارب لا يقوم فيبايعك؟
أو تأمر به فنضرب عنقه؟
والحسن ‏والحسين ‏عليهما السلام قائمان على رأس علي‏عليه السلام، فلما سمعا مقالة عمر بكيا، ورفعا أصواتهما:
يا جداه يا رسول اللَّه، فضمهما علي‏عليه السلام إلى صدره وقال: لا تبكيا، فواللَّه لا يقدر ان ‏على قتل أبيكما، هما أذل وأدخر من ذلك.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم 



الفصل 22
الحديث الرابع
في مصيبة أمه فاطمةعليها السلام
روى في كتاب كشف الغمة:
لما رحلت تلك المعصومة الى رياض الرضوان دخل‏الحسن والحسين الى الغرفة فقالا:
يا أسماء ما ينيم أمنا في هذه الساعة؟
قالت: يا بني‏رسول اللَّه ليست أمكما نائمة، قد فارقت الدنيا.
فوقع عليها الحسن يقبّلها مرة ويقول:
يا أماه كلّميني قبل أن تفارق روحي‏بدني، 
وأقبل الحسين يقبّل رجلها ويقول: 
يا أماه أنا ابنك الحسين كلّميني قبل أن‏ينصدع قلبي فأموت.
قالت لهما أسماء:
يا بني رسول اللَّه انطلقا إلى أبيكما علي فأخبراه بموت أمكما.
فخرجا حتى إذا كانا قرب المسجد رفعا أصواتهما بالبكاء، فابتدرهم جميع‏الصحابة فقالوا:
ما يبكيكما يا بني رسول اللَّه؟ 
لا أبكى اللَّه أعينكما، لعلكما نظرتما إلى موقف جدكماصلى الله عليه وآله فبكيتما شوقا إليه؟
فقالا:
لا أو ليس قد ماتت‏أمنا فاطمةعليها السلام؟
فوقع علي على وجهه يقول:
بمن العزاء يا بنت محمد؟ كنت بك أتعزى، ففيم‏العزاء من بعدك؟
ثم قال:
لكلّ اجتماع من خليلين فرقة
وكلّ الذي دون الفراق قليل
وإنّ إفتقادي فاطما بعد أحمد
دليل على أن لا يدوم خليل.
فأبكى السماوات والأرضين، فلمّا إنتشر الخبر ضجت المدينة ضجة واحدة،وإجتمع الناس رجلا ونساءا على بيت فاطمةعليها السلام، وإجتمع بنو هاشم جميعا في بيت‏أمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام وعلت الأصوات بالبكاء والنحيب، واهتزت المدينة بأسرها.
وروى المجلسي قال:
... وخرجا يناديان: يا محمدا يا أحمداه، اليوم جدد لناموتك إذ ماتت أمنا، ثم أخبرا عليا وهو في المسجد، فغشي عليه حتى رش عليه ‏الماء، ثم أفاق فحملهما حتى أدخلهما بيت فاطمة، وعند رأسها أسماء تبكي وتقول:
وا يتامى محمد، كنّا نتعزّى بفاطمة بعد موت جدكما فيمن نتعزّى بعدها؟.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة عادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم 
يرد 


من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم
الفصل 23
الحديث الخامس
في مصيبةأمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام


في كتب المراثي عن كتاب العوالم:
لما ضرب أمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام قال:
إحملوني إلى‏موضع مصلاي في منزلي، فحملوه إليه، وهو مدنف، والناس حوله وهم في أمرعظيم، باكين محزونين، قد أشرفوا على الهلاك من شدّة البكاء والنحيب.
ثم إلتفت إليه الحسين‏عليه السلام وهو يبكي، فقال له:
يا أبتاه من لنا بعدك؟
لا كيومك‏إلّا يوم رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله، من أجلك تعلمت البكاء، يعزّ واللَّه عليّ أن أراك هكذا.
فناداه‏ عليه السلام فقال:
يا حسين يا أبا عبد اللَّه، ادن مني، فدنا منه وقد قرحت‏أجفان عينيه من البكاء، فمسح الدموع من عينيه، ووضع يده على قلبه وقال له:
يا بني ربط اللَّه قلبك بالصبر، وأجزل لك ولإخوتك عظيم الأجر، فسكن روعتك‏ واهدأ من بكائك، فإنّ اللَّه قد آجرك على عظيم مصابك، ثم أدخل‏ عليه السلام إلى حجرته ‏وجلس في محرابه.
وأقبلت زينب وأم كلثوم حتى جلستا معه على فراشه، وأقبلتا تندبانه وتقولان:
يا أبتاه من للصغير حتى يكبر؟
ومن للكبير بين الملأ؟ 
يا أبتاه حزننا عليك طويل‏وعبرتنا لا ترقأ.
قال المؤلف:
ما أشبه حالة المخدرات وعقائل الهاشميين زينب وأم كلثوم وهن جلوس على‏فراش أميرالمؤمنين‏عليه السلام بحالتهن وهن جلوس عند جسد أبي عبد اللَّه‏عليه السلام المقطع إرباإربا، وهن يحثين التراب على رؤوسهن، ويندبنه من قلوبهن المفجوعة، وينحن‏عليه بالآهات التي كانت تذيب الصخر الأصم.
ولكن أيّها الشيعة ما أعظم الفرق بين الموقفين:
الفرق الأول:
إنّ أمير المؤمنين وإن كان مضروبا على هامته بالسيف، إلّا أنّه كان نائما على‏فراشه في بيته وبين أهله معززا، بينما كان جسد الحسين المظلوم‏عليه السلام مقطعا إربا إربا،مطروحا على الرمضاء في صحراء كربلاء، تذروه الرياح، مرملا بالدماء.
الفرق الثاني:
إنّ أمير المؤمنين ‏عليه السلام أصابته ضربة واحدة ففلقت هامته، أمّا جسد سيد المظلومين‏عليهالسلامالمطهر المقدس، فقد كان مبضعا، كسته السهام والرماح والسيوف ‏فلم تترك فيه موضعا سالما من الضرب والطعن، لهفي عليه، وقد ذكر في بحار الأنوار أنّه اُصيب بأربعة آلاف جراحة رميا بالسهام، ومائة وثمانون جراحة بين‏ضربة سيف وطعنة رمح.
الفرق الثالث:
إنّ أمير المؤمنين‏عليه السلام قبض ورأسه الشريف على جسده، أمّا سيد الشهداء فقدحضرت عنده أخته فوجدته جسدا مطروحا على الرمضاء ورأسه بيد الشمر اللعين.
× × ×
كيف ميّزت زينب‏عليها السلامأخاها الحسين‏عليه السلام من بين الشهداء:
أيّها الشيعة، أرباب العزاء، كيف إستطاعت زينب ‏عليها السلام أن تميز أخاها من بين ‏سائر القتلى وهو جثة بلا رأس؟
يمكن أن يقال أنّ زينب المتحيرة المدهوشة عرفت أخاها بثلاث علامات:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

البكاء 24
يمكن أن يقال أنّ زينب المتحيرة المدهوشة عرفت أخاها بثلاث علامات:
الاُولى: 
إنّ الجراحات التي أصابت جسد الإمام المظلوم‏عليه السلام كانت أكثر من‏سائر الشهداء.
الثانية:
أنّها عرفته من الأثر الذي كان على ظهر الحسين بن علي مما كان ينقل‏الجراب على ظهره إلى منازل الأرامل واليتامى والمساكين في دياجي الليل‏البهيم، كما روى صاحب المناقب عن الإمامالسجادعليه السلام، وكان الشمر اللعين قد ذبح ‏الحسين‏عليه السلام من القفا، فلما وصلت زينب‏عليها السلام الى المصرع وجدته مكبوبا على حرّ الصفا، فرأت الأثر في ظهره وعرفته من ذلك.
الثالثة:
أنّ تلك المخدرة المتحيرة المدهوشة كانت علاقتها ومحبّتها وأنسها بسيد الشهداء بمستوى حتى لكأنّ ما أصابه من جراحات أصابها، وقد حداها حبها وشدة انسها بالحسين‏عليه السلام الى مصرعه، فخرجت اليه ودليلها قلبها وحبها.
فلمّا رأته ألقت بنفسها على جسده المقطع المرمل بالدماء وصرخت من أعماق‏قلبها المهموم: أهذا حسين؟
وكانت صرختها الشجية كأنّها البركان المتفجر حمما من‏آهاتها، ولا زالت تلك الآهة تدوي في أرض المصرع الى اليوم.
]قال الشهيد الثاني:
لهف نفسي لزينب وأساها
حين جاءت تنعى الحسين أخاها
وتنادي أجدادها وأباها
وهي تذري الدموع لما دهاها
محن قرحت عيون العباد
يا حسيناه يا ملاذ العفاة
وساج الظلام في المشكاة
وسليل الكرام الطاهرات
وإمام الهدى وزين الكفاة
ورجائي في النائبات الشداد[

----------


## دمعة آلزهرآء

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد_ 

_السلام عليك ياأباعبدالله الحسين وعلى الأرواح التي حلت بفنآئك_ 

_جزاك الله خيراً_

_ع الطرح القيم_ 

_دمت بوود_

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم


البكاء 25
الحديث السادس
بكاؤه لبكاء أخيه الحسن عليه السلام في قصة البدوية
روى العلامة المجلسي في »جلاء العيون«
عن ابن شهرآشوب
عن الصادق‏عليه السلام:
أنّه دخلت على الحسن‏عليه السلام إمرأة جميلة وهو في صلاته، فأوجز في صلاته، ثم قال‏لها: 
ألك حاجة؟
قالت: نعم، 
قال: وما هي؟ 
قالت:
قم فأصب مني، فإنّي وفدت ولابعل لي،
قال: إليك عنّي لا تحرقيني بالنار ونفسك.
فجعلت تراوده عن نفسه، وهو يبكي ويقول:
ويحك إليك عني، واشتد بكاؤه ،فلما رأت ذلك بكت لبكائه، فدخل الحسين‏عليه السلام ورآهما يبكيان فجلس يبكي وجعل أصحابه يأتون ويجلسون ويبكون حتى كثر البكاء وعلت الأصوات،فخرجت الأعرابية، وقام القوم وترحلوا.
ولبث الحسين عليه السلام بعد ذلك دهرا لا يسأل أخاه عن ذلك إجلالا له، فبينما الحسن‏ ذات ليلة نائما إذ استيقظ وهو يبكي، فقال له الحسين‏ عليه السلام:
ما شأنك؟ 
قال:رؤيا رأيتها الليلة،
قال: وما هي؟
قال: لا تخبر أحدا ما دمت حيا، قال: نعم،
قال: رأيت يوسف فجئت أنظر إليه فيمن نظر، فلما رأيت حسنه بكيت، فنظر إليّ ‏في الناس فقال: ما يبكيك يا أخي بأبي أنت وأمي؟ 
فقلت: ذكرت يوسف وامرأة العزيز وما ابتليت به من أمرها، وما لقيت من السجن، وحرقة الشيخ يعقوب،فبكيت من ذلك، وكنت أتعجب منه،
فقال يوسف:
فهلا تعجبت مما فيه المرأة البدوية بالأبواء.

الحديث السابع
بكاؤه لما نظر الى أخيه المظلوم مسموما آيسا من الحياة
روي في بعض الكتب المعتبرة: 
لما تناول الحسن‏عليه السلام الماء المسموم، سرى السم‏ في جميع أعضائه‏عليه السلام، وبقي‏عليهالسلام يعاني من ألم السم معاناة شديدة، ثم أنّه أرسل‏أخته العقيلة السيدة زينب‏عليها السلام الى أخيه الحسين‏عليه السلام ليحضر عنده، فلما سمع ‏الحسين‏عليه السلام الخبر اضطرب وقام من ساعته، وتبعته أخواته وقصد بيت الحسن ‏عليه السلام،فلما دخل عليه وسمعه يئن من الألم وهو يتقلّب على فراش المرض، وسمع عويل ‏النساء ونحيب الأخوات وسائر الحرم، أقبل على أخيه فتعانقا وبكيا بكاءا شديدا،فارتفعت أصوات النساء بالبكاء والنحيب، حتى بكت لبكائهم سكان السموات ‏والأرض.
وروي في بعض الكتب: 
وقال الحسين‏عليه السلام لما وضع الحسن‏عليه السلام في لحده:
أأدهن رأسي أم تطيب مجالسي
ورأسك معفور وأنت سليب
أو أستمتع الدنيا لشي‏ء أحبّه
إلى كلّ ما أدنا إليك حبيب
فلا زلت أبكي ما تغنت حمامة
عليك وما هبت صبا وجنوب
وما هملت عيني من الدمع قطرة
وما اخضر في دوح الحجاز قضيب
بكائي طويل والدموع غزيرة
وأنت بعيد والمزار قريب
غريب وأطراف البيوت تحوطه
ألا كلّ من تحت التراب غريب
أروح بغم ثم أغدوا بمثله
كئيبا ودمع المقلتين سكوب
فللعين مني عبرة بعد عبرة
وللقلب مني رنّة ونحيب
ولا يفرح الباقي خلاف الذي مضى
وكلّ فتى للموت فيه نصيب
فليس حريب من أصيب بماله
ولكنّ من وارى أخاه حريب
نسيبك من أمسى يناجيك طيفه
وليس لمن تحت التراب نسيب

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم




البكاء 26
الحديث الثامن
(كيف ما قبّلته كأخيه الحسن وقد أتانى باكيا)

روي في بعض كتب المقاتل المعتبرة عن ابن عباس قال:
صلّينا مع رسول‏اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله ذات يوم صلاة الصبح في مسجده الان، فلما فرغنا من التعقيب إلتفت إلينابوجهه الكريم كأنّه البدر في ليلة تمامه، واستند الى محرابه، وجعل يعظنا بالحديث‏الغريب، ويشوقنا إلى الجنة، ويحذرنا من النيران، ونحن به مسرورون مغبوطون،وإذا به قد رفع رأسه وتهلل وجهه، فنظرنا وإذا بالحسنين مقبلين عليه، وكفّ يمين‏الحسن بيسار الحسين‏ عليهما السلام، وهما يقولان:
من مثلنا وقد جعل اللَّه جدّنا أشرف أهل السموات والأرض، وأبانا خير أهل‏المشرق والمغرب، وأمّنا سيدة على جميع نساء العالمين، وجدّتنا اُم المؤمنين، ونحن ‏سيدا شباب أهل الجنة.
قال ابن عباس:
وزاد سرورنا واستبشرنا بعد ذلك، وكلّ منّا يهنى‏ء صاحبه على‏الولاية لهم والبراءة من أعدائهم، فنظرنا نحو رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله وإذا بدموعه تجري على‏خديه.
فقلنا:
سبحان اللَّه، هذا وقت فرح وسرور، فكيف هذا البكاء من رسول‏اللَّه ‏صلى الله عليه وآله؟
فأردنا أن نسأله وإذا به قد إبتدانا يقول:
يعزني اللَّه على ما تلقيان من‏بعدى يا ولدي من الأهانة والأذى، وزاد بكائه.
وإذا به قد دعاهما وحطهما في حجره، وأجلس الحسن‏عليه السلام على فخذه الأيمن،والحسين‏عليهالسلام على فخذه الأيسر،
فقال: 
بأبي أبوكما وباُمي اُمكما، وقبّل الحسن‏ عليه السلام‏في فمه الشريف، وأطال الشم بعدها، وقبّل الحسين‏ عليه السلام في نحره بعد أن شمّه طويلا،فتساقطت دموعه وبكى، وبكينا لبكائه، ولا علم لنا بذلك.
فما كان إلّا ساعة وإذا بالحسين‏ عليه السلام قد قام ومضى الى اُمه باكيا مغموما، فلما دخل‏عليها ورأته باكيا قامت إليه تمسح دمعه بكمها، وتسكته وهي تبكي لبكائه، وتقول:
قرة عيني وثمرة فؤادي ما الذى يبكيك؟
لا أبكى اللَّه لك عينا، ما بالك يا حشاشةقلبي؟
قال:
خيرا يا أماه.
قالت:
بحقي عليك وبحق جدك وأبيك إلّا ما أخبرتني.
فقال لها:
يا أماه كأنّ جدي ملّني من كثرة ترددي إليه.
قالت:
فداك نفسي لماذا؟
قال:
يا أماه جئت أنا وأخي إلى جدنا لنزوره، فأتيناه وهو في المسجد، وأبي‏ وأصحابه من حوله مجتمعون، فدعى الحسن وأجلسه على فخذه الأيمن، وأجلسني‏على فخذه الأيسر، ثم لم يرض بذلك حتى قبّل الحسن في فمه بعد أن شمه طويلا، وأمّاأنا فأعرض عن فمي وقبّلني في نحري، فلو أحبني ولم يبغضني لقبلّني مثل أخي؟
هل‏في فمي شي‏ء يكرهه يا أماه؟ شميه أنت.
قالت الزهراء:
هيهات يا ولدي، واللَّه العظيم، ما في قلبه مقدار حبة خردل من‏بغضك.
فقال :
يا أماه، كيف لا يكون ذلك وقد عمل هذا؟
قالت:
واللَّه يا ولدي إنّي‏ سمعته كثيرا يقول:
حسين مني وأنا منه، ألا ومن آذى شعرة من حسين فقد آذاني،وحملك على عاتقه وهو يقول:
ألا ومن أحب حسينا فقد أحبني.
أما تذكر يا ولدي لما تصارعتما بين يديه جعل يقول: 
إيها يا حسن، فقلت له:
كيف يا أبتاه تنهض الكبير على الصغير، فقال:
يا إبنتاه هذا جبرئيل ينهض الحسين‏وأنا انهض الحسن‏عليهما السلام.
وأنّه يا ولدي مرّ يوما جدك على منزلي وأنت تبكى في المهد، فدخل أبي وقال‏لى:
سكتيه يا فاطمة، ألم تعلمي أنّ بكائه يؤذيني؟
وكذلك الملائكة بكاؤه يؤذيهم.
وقال مرارا: 
اللّهم إنّي أحبّه وأحبّ من يحبّه.
ولما مرضت قال لجبرئيل أن يأتي بتعويذ يعوذك به.
فكيف يا ولدي ملّك؟!
لكن سر بنا الى جدك.
فأخذت بيد الحسين وهي تجرّ أذيالها -وهما يبكيان- حتى أتت إلى باب‏المسجد، فما رأت غير الإمام والنبى صلى الله عليه وآله، فلما رآها النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله تنفس الصعداء وبكى‏كمدا، فجرت دموعه على خديه حتى بلت كميه.
فقالت: 
السلام عليك يا أبتاه.
فقال: 
وعليك السلام يا فاطمة ورحمة اللَّه وبركاته.
قالت له:
يا سيدي، كيف تكسر خاطر الحسين؟
أما قلت:
أنّه ريحانتي التي أرتاح إليها؟
أما قلت: 
هو زين السموات والارض؟
قال:
نعم يا إبنتاه هكذا قلت.
فقالت:
أجل كيف ما قبّلته كأخيه الحسن وقد أتانى باكيا، فلم أزل أسكته فلم‏يتسكت، وأسليه فلم يتسل، وأعزيه فلم يتعزّ.
قال: يا بنتاه هذا سرّ أخاف عليك إذا سمعته ينكدر عيشك وينكسر قلبك.
قالت:
بحقّك يا أبتاه ألّا تخفيه عليّ.
فبكى وقال:
إنّا للَّه وإنّا إليه راجعون،
يا بنتاه، يا فاطمة، هذا أخي جبرئيل‏أخبرني عن الملك الجليل أن لابد للحسن أن يموت مسموما، تسمّه زوجته بنت‏الأشعث -لعنها اللَّه-، فشممته بموضع سمه، ولابد للحسين أن يموت منحورا بسيف‏الشمر -لعنه اللَّه-، فشممته بموضع نحره(45).
فلما سمعت ذلك بكت بكاءً عاليا، ولطمت وجهها، وحثت التراب على رأسها،ودارت حولها نساء المدينة من المهاجرين والأنصار، فعلى النحيب وارتجّ المسجد بمن فيه حتى خلنا أنّ الجنّ تبكي معنا، فقالت: 
يا أبتاه بأيّ أرض يصدر عليه؟
في المدينة أم في غيرها؟
قال:

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

السلام عليكم
دعواتي المخلصة بسعادة الدارين لمن قرء كتابي سواء رد ام لم 
يرد 

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم

البكاء 27
فقالت: 
يا أبتاه بأيّ أرض يصدر عليه؟
في المدينة أم في غيرها؟
قال:
في أرض تسمى (كربلاء)،
فقالت:
يا أبتاه‏صف لي سبب قتله.
فبكى النبي‏ صلى الله عليه وآله وقال:

يا فاطمة مصيبته أعظم من كلّ مصيبة،

إعلمي أنّه يدعوه‏أهل الكوفة في كتبهم، أن أقبل علينا فأنت الخليفة علينا من اللَّه ورسوله، فاذا أتاهم‏كذبوه وقتلوه عطشانا غريبا وحيدا، يناديهم أما من نصير ينصرنا؟
أما من مجيريجيرنا؟
فلم يجبه أحد، فيذبح كما يذبح الكبش،
ويقتل أنصاره وبنوه وبنوا أخيه،وتعلى رؤوسهم على العوالي،
وتؤخذ بناته ونساؤه سبايا حواسر، يطاف بهن في‏الأمصار، كأنّهن من سبايا الكفار.
فعندها نادت فاطمة:
وا حسيناه وا مهجة قلباه، وا غريباه، فبكى كلّ من كان ‏حاضرا من الأنصار.
قالت فاطمةعليها السلام:
ومتى يكون ذلك؟ 
قال:
من بعدنا كلّنا، حتى من بعد أخيه‏الحسن‏ عليه السلام،بشهر يسمى (المحرم) في اليوم العاشر منه، وفيه تحرم الكفرة السلاح،ومن اُمتي تقتل ولدي، لا أنالهم اللَّه شفاعتي يوم القيامة.
قالت:
يا أبتاه أجل، من يغسله؟
ومن يكفنه؟
ومن يصلّي عليه ويدفنه؟
قال:
يا فاطمة يبقى جسده على التراب تصهره الشمس وهو في العراء، ورأسه‏على القناة.
فأعولت بعدها حزنا، فصاح الحسين ‏عليه السلام:
يا جداه رزئي عظيم، وخطبي جسيم،فبكى وبكى جده وأبوه واُمه وأخوه ومن حضر.
فبينا هم يتصارخون واذا بجبرئيل الأمين هبط من الربّ الجليلوقال:
يا محمدالعلي الأعلى يقرؤك السلام ويخصّك بالتحية والإكرام، ويقول لك:
سكّت فاطمةالزهراء، فقد أبكت الملائكة في السماء،
فوعزّتي وجلالي :

----------


## حبيبتي كثوري

مشكور اخوي على موضوعك 

الجميل والرررررررائع


مع الف شكر  

واتمنى لك تقدم الجميل ومثابره في خدمة اهل البيت

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم* 



*البكاء 28*

*إنّي لأخلق لها شيعة طاهرين مطهرين،** ينفقون أموالهم على عزاء الحسين‏ عليه السلام،** وأرواحهم على زيارته،ويقيمون عزاءه في مجالسهم، ويسكبون الدموع،* *ويقللون الهجوع**،(ارجو الالتفات لهذه الفقرة من الرواية لكي لا ننتقد الساهرون في مجالس الامام الحسين عليه السلام )** ليس لهم من‏ذلك رجوع، يتناكحون يتناسلون، أطائب طاهرين مطهرين، ويأتون الى* *مشهده‏الشريف** من كلّ مؤمن لطيف الى أن يقوم* *القائم الحجة بن الحسن،** فيأخذ بثأره وثأركلّ مظلوم الى أن تقوم الساعة.*
*ألا ومن* *زاره** بعد مماته كتب اللَّه له بكلّ خطوة يخطوها حجة مقبولة.*
*ألا ومن أنفق درهما على عزائه وزيارته تاجرت له الملائكة الى يوم القيامة فيماينفقه، ويعطى بكلّ درهم سبعين حسنة، وبنى اللَّه له قصرا في الجنة.*
*ألا ومن ذكر مصابه وبكى عليه حفظت دموعه في قوارير من زجاج، فاذا كان ‏يوم القيامة فتلتهب نار جهنم، فيقال له: يا ولي اللَّه خذ هذه دموعك التي سفكتهافي دار الدنيا على مولاك الحسين وعتقت من النار، فيضربون من تلك الدموع قطرةعلى النار فتهرب النار عنه مسيرة خمسمائة عام.*
*فعند ذلك تهلل وجه* *النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله،*
*فقالت* *الزهراءعليها السلام**:*
*لم تهللت يا أبتاه، فرحا هذاأم حزنا؟*
*فأخبرها* *النبي** بقول* *جبرئيل**،* *فسجدت للَّه شكرا.*
*فقال* *الحسين ‏عليه السلام**:*
*فما يكون جزاؤهم عندك يا جداه؟*
*فقال له:*
*يا قرّة عيني أشفع ‏لهم عند اللَّه لذنوبهم، وقد أعطاني اللَّه الشفاعة في القيامة.*
*فنظر* *الحسين** الى* *أبيه** وقال له:* 
*أنت يا أبتاه فما تجازيهم؟*
*فقال:*
*أمّا أنا فأسقهم‏من حوض الكوثر.*
*ثم نظر* *الحسين‏ عليه السلام** الى أخيه* *الحسن‏ عليه السلام** فقال:*
*وأنت يا أخاه فماذا تجازيهم؟*
*فقال‏**الحسن**:*
*يا أخي اُحرم على نفسي دخول الجنة، لن أدخلها حتى يكونوا معي، لاأدخل قبلهم.*
*فعندها قالت* *الزهراءعليها السلام**:* 
*فو عزّة ربّي وحقّ أبي وبعلي لأقفنّ على باب الجنةبرأس مكشوف ودمع مذروف حتى يشفّعني إلهي فيهم**.*
*فقال* *الحسين‏ عليه السلام**:*
*وحقّ جدي وأبي أن لا أطلب من ربّي إلّا أن يجعل قصورهم ‏حذاء قصري في الجنة.*

*الحديث التاسع*
*الزهراءعليها السلام نائمة والحسين في مهده يبكي*

*الشيخ الطريحي في كتاب المنتخب** :*
*عن* *طاووس اليماني**:*
*إنّ* *الحسين بن علي‏ عليه السلام‏** كان إذا جلس في المكان المظلم يهتدي إليه الناس ببياض جبينه ونحره، فإنّ* *رسول‏اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله** كان كثيرا ما يقبّل جبينه ونحره.*
*وإنّ* *جبرئيل‏ عليه السلام** نزل يوما فوجد* *الزهراءعليها السلام** نائمة و**الحسين** في مهده يبكي،فجعل يناغيه ويسلّيه حتى استيقظت فسمعت صوت من يناغيه، فالتفتت فلم ترأحدا، فأخبرها* *النبي صلى الله عليه وآله** أنّه كان* *جبرئيل‏ عليه السلام**.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء 29*

*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون* 



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صلي على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*الحديث العاشر*
*(**جئتك قبل جريان دموع الحسين ‏عليه السلام**)*

*في المنتخب أيضا**:*
*أنّ أعرابيا أتى* *الرسول ‏صلى الله عليه وآله** فقال له:*
*يا* *رسول اللَّه** لقد صدت‏ خشفة غزالة وأتيت بها إليك هدية لولديك* *الحسن* *والحسين‏ عليهما السلام**، فقبلها* *النبي صلى الله عليه وآله‏**ودعا له بالخير، فإذا* *الحسن ‏عليه السلام** واقف عند جدّه، فرغب إليها، فأعطاه إيّاها.*
*فما مضى ساعة إلّا و* *الحسين‏ عليه السلام* *قد أقبل، فرأى الخشفة عند أخيه يلعب بها،فقال:* 
*يا أخي من أين لك هذه الخشفة؟*
*فقال* *الحسن ‏عليه السلام**:* 
*أعطانيها* *جدّي ‏رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله**.*
*فسار* *الحسين ‏عليه السلام** مسرعا إلى جدّه فقال:*
*يا جدّاه أعطيت أخي خشفة يلعب بهاولم تعطني مثلها، وجعل يكرر القول على جدّه، وهو ساكت، لكنه يسلّي خاطره‏ويلاطفه بشي‏ء من الكلام حتى أفضى من أمر* *الحسين ‏عليه السلام** إلى أن همّ يبكي.*
*فبينما هو كذلك إذ نحن بصياح قد إرتفع عند باب المسجد، فنظرنا فإذا ظبية ومعها خشفها، ومن خلفها ذئبة تسوقها إلى* *رسول اللَّه ‏صلى الله عليه وآله**، وتضربها بأحد أطرافها حتى‏أتت بها إلى* *النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله**، ثم نطقت** الغزالة** بلسان فصيح وقالت:*
*يا* *رسول اللَّه** قد كانت ‏لي** خشفتان** إحداهما صادها الصياد وأتى بها إليك، وبقيت لي هذه الأخرى، وأنابها مسرورة، وإنّي كنت الآن أرضعها فسمعت قائلا يقول:*
*أسرعي أسرعي‏ يا* *غزالة** بخشفك إلى* *النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله**، وأوصليه سريعا، لأنّ* *الحسين** واقف بين يدي ‏جدّه، وقد همّ أن يبكي، والملائكة بأجمعهم قد رفعوا رؤوسهم من صوامع العبادة،ولو* *بكى الحسين‏ عليه السلام** لبكت* *الملائكة** المقربون لبكائه، وسمعت أيضا قائلا يقول:*
*أسرعي يا* *غزالة** قبل جريان الدموع على خدّ* *الحسين‏ عليه السلام**، فإن لم تفعلي سلّطت‏عليك هذه الذئبة تأكلك مع خشفك.*
*فأتيت بخشفي إليك يا* *رسول اللَّه،** وقطعت مسافة بعيدة، ولكن طويت لي‏الأرض حتى أتيتك سريعة، وأنا أحمد اللَّه ربّي على أن جئتك قبل جريان دموع‏**الحسين‏ عليه السلام** على خدّه.*
*فارتفع التهليل والتكبير من الأصحاب، ودعا* *النبي‏ صلى الله عليه وآله* *للغزالة** بالخيروالبركة، وأخذ* *الحسين‏ عليه السلام** الخشفة، وأتى بها إلى أمه الزهراءعليها السلام، فسرّت‏ بذلك سرورا عظيما.*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*موضوع جميل تسلمممممم يمناك وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

البكاء 30

*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*


*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون* 



*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صلي على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


*الحديث الحادي عشر*
*الأطفال يلعبون والحسين‏عليه السلام جالس وهو يبكي بكاء شديدا*

*في مخزن البكاء عن بعض الكتب المعتبرة:*
*أنّ سلمان الفارسي‏ رضى الله عنه*
*مرّ في أزقةالمدينة فرأى الأطفال يلعبون* *والحسين ‏عليه السلام** جالس جانبا على التراب جلسة الحزين‏ وهو يبكي بكاء شديدا ودموعه تتحدر كأنّها المزن.*
*قال سلمان**:* 
*فجئت حتى وقفت عنده وقلت له:*
*جعلت فداك يا سيدي وابن ‏سيدي،* *ممّ بكاؤك؟** وأنت تجلس هذه الجلسة على التراب، فهل تعرض لك هؤلاءالصبيان بسوء؟*
*فلمّا* *سمع الحسين ‏عليه السلام** مني هذا الكلام رفع رأسه ونظر إليّ* *بعين حزينة** وأشار إليّ‏بيده أن دع هذا السؤال ولا تسألني يا سلمان، فإنّه يشقّ على قلبي أن أتكلّم بهذا؟*
*قال** سلمان**: فقلت:*
*يا سيدي أما سمعت جدك* *رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله** يقول:* 
*سلمان منّاأهل البيت؟*
*فلماذا لا تحدّثني بما في قلبك يا سيدي ومولاي؟*
*فلما سمع مني هذا الكلام بكى وقال:*
*يا سلمان، إنّ اللَّه عزّوجلّ أوحى الى‏**جبرئيل ‏عليه السلام** أن يخبر جدي بما سيجري عليّ في كربلاء، وقال:*
*إنّ أهل الكوفةسيذبحوني بخنجر الجفاء، ويفرقون بين رأسي وبدني، ويقتلون أطفالي وأولادي،ويتركون أبدانهم بلا غسل ولا كفن على الرمضاء، ويحملون ولدي علي* *زين‏العابدين** مع البقية من عيالي على النياق الهزيلة بلا وطاء سبايا، يطوفون بهم من‏بلد الى بلد، ويسكنونهم في خرابة، ويعرضون أطفالي حتى يطمع الطامع فيهم ‏فيستوهبهم للخدمة،*
*يا سلمان** كلّما تذكرت ذلك شقّ على قلبي ذلك.*
*قال* *سلمان:** فقلت:*
*يا سيدي المظلوم جعلت فداك، لم لا تطلب من جدك وأبيك‏أن يدعوا اللَّه ليدفع عنك هذا البلاء؟*
*فقال:*
*يا سلمان** أنا رضيت بهذه المصيبةالعظمى، لأكون شفيعا لأمة جدي يوم الجزاء.*
*فقلت:* 
*ويكون ذلك في زمان يكون فيه جدك وأبوك؟*
*فبكى الحسين ‏عليه السلام** وقال:*
*يا سلمان** يكون ذلك في زمان خالى من جدي ‏وأبي وأمي وأخي.*
*قلت:* 
*جعلت فداك يا سيدي ومولاي فمن يقيم عليكم العزاء ومن يبكي ‏عليكم؟*
*فقال:* 
*يا** سلمان**سيهيأ اللَّه لنا شيعة رجالا ونساء يبكون علينا ويبذلون أموالهم ‏وأرواحهم في إقامة مأتمنا وزيارة قبورنا**.*
*فقلت: يا سيدي أي سرّ في ذلك يقتلكم بعض الناس ويقطعون رؤوسكم‏ويرفعونها على الرماح ويسبون عيالكم وينزلون بكم ألوان الظلم والجور، ويبكي ‏عليكم آخرون، ويبذلون أموالهم وأرواحهم فيكم؟*
*فقال:*
*يا سلمان**إنّ الذين يبكون علينا قوم خلقهم اللَّه من طينتنا، ولذلك‏ أحبّونا، وبذلوا أموالهم وأرواحهم فينا، وهم يبكون علينا، يقصدون زيارة قبورنامن البعيد والقريب، ونأتيهم نحن في أول ليلة من ليالي القبر فنزورهم وندفع عنهم‏أهوال تلك الليلة ونؤنسهم، واذا ماتوا تقيم* *اُمنا فاطمة** العزاء عليهم الى يوم‏القيامة، فتشفع لهم وتدخلهم الجنة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

البكاء 31
السلام عليكم
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير
وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون
من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم
الحديث الثاني عشر
مرّ النبي‏ صلى الله عليه وآله على بيت فاطمةعليها السلام فسمع الحسين ‏عليه السلام يبكي
في كتاب المنتخب:
خرج النبي‏ صلى الله عليه وآله من بيت عائشة، فمرّ على بيت فاطمة فسمع‏الحسين يبكي، فقال:
ألم تعلمي أنّ بكاءه يؤذيني؟
، فحمله وضمه الى صدره‏ومسح دموعه بيديه.
الحديث الثالث عشر
سمع النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله بكاء الحسن والحسين‏ عليهما السلام وهو على المنبر
روى ابن شهرآشوب
من طرق أهل الخلاف أنّه سمع رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله بكاء الحسن ‏والحسين وهو على المنبر، فقام فزعا، ثم قال:
أيّها الناس ما الولد إلّا فتنة، لقد قمت‏إليهما وما معي عقلي.
الحديث الرابع عشر
جاء الحسن والحسين‏ عليهما السلام وعليهما قميصان أحمران.
روي عن طرق أهل الخلاف أنّه كان رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله يخطب على المنبر،فجاء الحسن والحسين، وعليهما قميصان أحمران يمشيان ويعثران، فنزل رسول اللَّه ‏من المنبر، فحملهما ووضعهما بين يديه، ثم قال:
أولادنا أكبادنا يمشون‏على الأرض.
_قال المؤلف:_
لم يكن الحديث الذي ذكرناه ضمن ما قصدناه في كلامنا هنا، إلّا أنّني لماقرأت هذا الحديث ورأيت فيه أنّ عليه‏ عليه السلام قميص أحمر، وهو يمشي ويعثر،تذكرته مطروحا على الأرض عطشانا غريبا مرملا بالدماء، مجروح الفؤاد يبكي ‏دماً، وقد أحاط به الأعداء الأشقياء -أيّها الشيعة- من كلّ جانب ومكان،وهم يرمونه بنبال النفاق، وجعلوا قبلة الآفاق غرضا... حتى أنّ درعه اختفى تحت‏النبال، ولم يبق عضو سالم في بدن سيد المظلومين، وقد أخذه النزف من كثرةالجراحات حتى ضعف عن القتال، وعجز عن ركوب ذي الجناح، فهوى على ‏رمضاء كربلاء، فأين كان عنه سيد الأنبياء، ليحمل بضعته وفلذة كبده من الأرض،ويمنعهم عنه.

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

لسلام عليكم
نرجو للجميع ان نركب سفينة النجاة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

البكاء 32
*السلام عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم وارجو منها الاجابه لانها الدعاء بلسان الغير*
*وامنيتي لكم ان ترزقوا خير الدارين وسعادت تحقق الامنيات لكم فوق ما تحبون*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
الحديث الخامس عشر
قرصته أم الفضل فبكى‏عليه السلام:
في اللهوف :
عن أم الفضل زوجة العباس قالت في حديث:
جئت بالحسين ‏عليه السلام ‏يوما إلى النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله، فوضعته في حجره، فبينما هو يقبّله فبال، فقطرت من بوله ‏قطرة على ثوب النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله، فقرصته فبكى


، فقال النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله كالمغضب:


مهلا يا أم‏الفضل، فهذا ثوبي يغسل وقد أوجعت إبني.


قالت:


فتركته في حجره وقمت لآتيه بماء، فجئت فوجدته‏ صلى الله عليه وآله يبكي، فقلت:


مم بكاؤك يا رسول اللَّه؟


فقال‏صلى الله عليه وآله:


إنّ جبرئيل أتاني فأخبرني:


أنّ أمتي‏تقتل ولدي هذا.


*الحديث السادس عشر:*


]دخل الحسين‏عليه السلام يوما إلى الحسن‏عليه السلام فلما نظر إليه بكى


_روى الشيخ الطوسي في الأمالي__ :_


عن المفضل بن عمر عن الصادق جعفر بن محمدعن أبيه عن جده‏عليهم السلام:


أنّ الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب‏عليهم السلام


دخل يوما إلى ‏الحسن‏عليه السلام، فلمّا نظر إليه بكى، فقال له:


ما يبكيك يا أبا عبد اللَّه؟ قال: أبكي‏لما يصنع بك.


فقال له الحسن ‏عليه السلام:


إنّ الذي يؤتى إليّ سمّ يدسّ إليّ فأقتل به، ولكن:


لا يوم‏كيومك يا أبا عبد اللَّه،


يزدلف إليك ثلاثون ألف رجل يدّعون أنّهم من أمّة جدّنا محمدصلى الله عليه وآله، وينتحلون دين الإسلام، فيجتمعون على قتلك وسفك دمك، وانتهاك ‏حرمتك، وسبي ذراريك ونسائك، وانتهاب ثقلك، فعندها تحلّ ببني أمية اللعنة وتمطر السماء رمادا ودما،ويبكي عليك كلّ شي‏ءحتى الوحوش في الفلوات ‏والحيتان في البحار.


_الحديث السابع عشر_


_]بكاؤه‏عليه السلام حينما سمع كلام غلامه صافي:_



في كتب مناقب آل أبي طالب ‏عليهم السلام:


عَنِ الْحَسَنِ الْبَصْرِيِّ قَالَ:


كَانَ الْحُسَيْنُ‏عليه السلام ‏سَيِّداً زَاهِداً وَرِعاً صَالِحاً نَاصِحاً حَسَنَ الْخُلُقِ، فَذَهَبَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ مَعَ أَصْحَابِهِ إِلَى‏بُسْتَانٍ لَهُ، وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْبُسْتَانِ غُلامٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ »صَافِي«، فَلَمَّا قَرُبَ مِنَ الْبُسْتَانِ رَأَى‏الْغُلامَ يَرْفَعُ الرَّغِيفَ، فَيَرْمِي بِنِصْفِهِ إِلَى الْكَلْبِ وَيَأْكُلُ نِصْفَهُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ _الْحُسَيْنُ‏عليه السلام_ مِنْ‏فِعْلِ الْغُلامِ.


فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الأَكْلِ قَالَ:


الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ، اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِسَيِّدِي، وَبَارِكْ ‏لَهُ كَمَا بَارَكْتَ عَلَى أَبَوَيْهِ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ.


فَقَامَ _الْحُسَيْنُ‏ عليه السلام_ وَنَادَى:


يَا صَافِي، فَقَامَ الْغُلامُ فَزِعاً وَقَالَ:


يَا سَيِّدِي وَسَيِّدَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ، إِنِّي مَا رَأَيْتُكَ فَاعْفُ عَنِّي.


_فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ‏ عليه السلام:_


اجْعَلْنِي فِي حِلٍّ - يَا صَافِي- دَخَلْتُ بُسْتَانَكَ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِكَ.


فَقَالَ صَافِي: بِفَضْلِكَ وَكَرَمِكَ وَسُؤْددكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا.


فَقَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ‏عليه السلام:


إِنِّي رَأَيْتُكَ تَرْمِي بِنِصْفِ الرَّغِيفِ إِلَى الْكَلْبِ وَتَأْكُلُ نِصْفَهُ،فَمَا مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ؟


فَقَالَ الْغُلامُ:


يَا سَيِّدِي إِنَّ الْكَلْبَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيَّ حِينَ آكُلُ، فَإِنِّي أَسْتَحْيِي مِنْهُ لِنَظَرِهِ‏إِلَيَّ، وَهَذَا كَلْبُكَ يَحْرُسُ بُسْتَانَكَ مِنَ الأَعْدَاءِ، وَأَنَا عَبْدُكَ وَهَذَا كَلْبُكَ نَأْكُلُ مِنْ‏رِزْقِكَ مَعاً.


فَبَكَى الْحُسَيْنُ‏عليه السلام ثُمَّ قَالَ:


إِنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ فَأَنْتَ عَتِيقٌ لِلَّهِ، وَوَهَبَ لَهُ أَلْفَ دِينَارٍ.


فَقَالَ الْغُلامُ:


إِنْ أَعْتَقْتَنِي فَإِنِّي أُرِيدُ الْقِيَامَ بِبُسْتَانِكَ.


فَقَالَ _الْحُسَيْنُ‏عليه السلام_:


إِنَّ الْكَرِيمَ إِذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِكَلامٍ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَدِّقَهُ بِالْفِعْلِ، الْبُسْتَانُ‏أَيْضاً وَهَبْتُهُ لَكَ، وَإِنِّي لَمَّا دَخَلْتُ الْبُسْتَانَ قُلْتُ:


اجْعَلْنِي فِي حِلٍّ، فَإِنِّي قَدْ دَخَلْتُ ‏بُسْتَانَكَ بِغَيْرِ إِذْنِكَ، كُنْتُ قَدْ وَهَبْتُ الْبُسْتَانَ بِمَا فِيهِ، غَيْرَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاءِ أَصْحَابِي لأَكْلِهِم ُ‏الِّثمَارَ وَالرُّطَبَ فَاجْعَلْهُمْ أَضْيَافَكَ، وَأَكْرِمْهُمْ لأَجْلِي، أَكْرَمَكَ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَبَارَكَ ‏لَكَ فِي حُسْنِ خُلُقِكَ وَرَأْيِكَ.


فَقَالَ الْغُلامُ:


إِنْ وَهَبْتَ لِي بُسْتَانَكَ فَإِنِّي قَدْ سَبَلْتُهُ لأَصْحَابِكَ.



الحديث الثامن عشر


_]سقط الحسين‏عليه السلام وبكى[_



في كتاب ليالي عشر


عن ابن عمر:


إنّ النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله بينما هو يخطب على المنبر، إذخرج الحسين، فوطئ في ثوبه، فسقط وبكى، فنزل النبي عن المنبر، فضمه إليه ‏وقال:


قاتل اللَّه الشيطان إنّ الولد لفتنة، والذي نفسي بيده لما كبا إبني هذا وكأنّ‏فؤادي قد وهى مني، وكأنّ السماء وقعت على الأرض.



الحديث التاسع عشر


]قعد جبرئيل يلهيه عن البكاء حتى استيقظت[



في مناقب ابن شهرآشوب


قال: أنّ جبرئيل نزل يوما، فوجد الزهراء نائمة،والحسين قلقا على عادة الأطفال مع أمهاتهم، فقعد جبرئيل يلهيه عن البكاء حتى‏استيقظت، فأعلمها رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله بذلك.


]الحسن والحسين ‏عليهما السلام يبكيان من الجوع[


]وفي أمالي الطوسي:


عن زيد بن أرقم في خبر طويل:


أنّ النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله


أصبح طاويا،فأتى فاطمة عليها السلام، فرأى الحسن والحسين ‏عليهما السلام يبكيان من الجوع، وجعل يزقّهما بريقه ‏حتى شبعا وناما.


فذهب مع علي إلى دار أبي الهيثم، فقال:


مرحبا برسول اللَّه، ما كنت أحبّ أن ‏تأتيني وأصحابك إلّا وعندي شي‏ء، وكان لي شي‏ء ففرقته في الجيران. فقال:أوصاني جبرئيل بالجار حتى حسبت أنّه سيورثه.


قال: فنظر النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله إلى نخلة في جانب الدار فقال:


يا أبا الهيثم، تأذن في هذه‏النخلة؟


فقال:


يا رسول اللَّه إنّه لفحل، وما حمل شيئا قط، شأنك به.


فقال:


يا علي إئتني بقدح ماء، فشرب منه، ثم مج فيه، ثم رشّ على النخلة،فتملت أعذاقا من بسر ورطب ما شئنا، فقال:


ابدءوا بالجيران، فأكلنا وشربنا ماءاًباردا حتى شبعنا وروينا.


فقال: يا علي هذا من النعيم الذي يسألون عنه يوم القيامة،


يا علي تزوّد لمن ‏وراك لفاطمة والحسن والحسين.


قال: فما زالت تلك النخلة عندنا نسميها نخلة الجيران حتى قطعها يزيد – لعنة الله عليه وعلى والديه - عام الحرة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء 33*




*السلام عليكم*



*شكرا لمروركم اجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير*




*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله وعجل* *فرجهم*



*والعن اعدائهم*
]لو قطّر قطرة من دمعه في الأرض لبقيت المجاعة الى يوم القيامة
قالت احدى زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه واله :كان رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله جائعا لا يقدر على ما يأكل، فقال لي:
هاتي رداي، 
فقلت:أين تريد؟ 
قال: 
إلى فاطمة ابنتي، فانظر إلى الحسن والحسين فيذهب بعض‏ما بي من الجوع.
فخرج حتى دخل على فاطمةعليها السلام فقال: 
يا فاطمة أين ابناي؟
فقالت: 
يا رسول‏اللَّه خرجا من الجوع وهما يبكيان.
فخرج النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله في طلبهما فرأى أبا الدرداء، فقال:
يا عويمر، هل رأيت ابني؟
قال:
نعم يا رسول اللَّه هما نائمان في ظلّ حائط بني جدعان.
فانطلق النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله فضمّهما وهما يبكيان، وهو يمسح الدموع عنهما، فقال له أبوالدرداء:
دعني أحملهما، فقال: 
يا أبا الدرداء دعني أمسح الدموع عنهما، فو الذي‏بعثني بالحقّ نبيا لو قطر قطرة في الأرض لبقيت المجاعة في أمتي إلى يوم القيامة، ثم‏حملهما وهما يبكيان وهو يبكي.
فجاء جبرئيل فقال:
السلام عليك يا محمد، ربّ العزة -جل‏جلاله- يقرئك‏السلام ويقول: ما هذا الجزع؟ 
فقال النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله: 
يا جبرئيل ما أبكي جزعا بل أبكي‏من ذلّ الدنيا، فقال جبرئيل:
إنّ اللَّه -تعالى- يقول:
أيسرّك أن أحوّل لك أحدا ذهباولا ينقص لك مما عندي شي‏ء؟ 
قال: لا،
قال: لم؟
قال: لأنّ اللَّه -تعالى- لم يحبّ‏الدنيا، ولو أحبّها لما جعل للكافر أكملها.
فقال جبرئيل‏عليه السلام:
يا محمد ادع بالجفنة المنكوسة التي في ناحية البيت، 
قال: فدعابها، فلمّا حملت فإذا فيها ثريد ولحم كثير،
فقال: 
كل يا محمد وأطعم ابنيك وأهل‏بيتك، قال: 
فأكلوا فشبعوا،
قال: 
ثم أرسل بها إليّ فأكلوا وشبعوا وهي على حالها،قال:
ما رأيت جفنة أعظم بركة منها، فرفعت عنهم فقال النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله: 
والذي بعثني‏بالحقّ لو سكت لتداولها فقراء أمتي إلى يوم القيامة

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء 34*

*السلام* *عليكم*
*شكرا لمروركم اجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن**اعدائهم*

الموج الثاني
في بكائه‏عليه السلام منذ أن ودّع روضة جده‏صلى الله عليه وآله في المدينة
متوجها الى العراق الغارق في النفاق
والمنازل التي حزن فيها وبكى سيد المظلومين
الى أن نزل كربلاء
وفيه ثمانية أحاديث:

الحديث الأول
بكاء سيد الشهداءعليه السلام حينما ودّع روضة جدّه عازما على الخروج الى العراق

روى ابن بابويه بسند معتبر عن الإمام زين العابدين‏عليه السلام:
لما همّ بالخروج من‏أرض الحجاز إلى أرض العراق، فلما أقبل الليل راح إلى مسجد النبي‏صلى اللهعليه وآله ليودّع‏القبر، فلما وصل إلى القبر سطع له نور من القبر، فعاد إلى موضعه.
فلما كانت الليلة الثانية راح ليودع القبر، فقام يصلّي فأطال، فنعس وهو ساجد،فجاءه النبي‏صلى الله عليه وآله وهو في منامه، فأخذ الحسين ‏عليه السلام وضمه إلى صدره، وجعل يقبّل‏عينيه ويقول:
بأبي أنت كأنّي أراك مرملا بدمك بين عصابة من هذه الأمة يرجون ‏شفاعتي ما لهم عند اللَّه من خلاق، يا بني إنك قادم على أبيك وأمك وأخيك، وهم مشتاقون إليك، وإنّ لك في الجنة درجات لا تنالها إلّا بالشهادة،
فانتبه ‏الحسين‏عليه السلام من نومه باكيا، فأتى أهل بيته فأخبرهم بالرؤيا وودعهم
، وتوجه‏نحو العراق.
]هذا بلاؤك يا حسين
وفي كتاب اللَّه واجب
فليهنك الخطب الجليل
فقد حوى كلّ المناقب
أما ثناؤك في بلائك
فهو لا يحصيه كاتب[

الحديث الثاني
بكاؤه‏ عليه السلام حينما ودّع قبر جده رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله ثانية

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء35*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*شكرا لمروركم اجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

الحديث الثاني

بكاؤه‏ عليه السلام حينما ودّع قبر جده رسول اللَّه‏صلى الله عليه وآله ثانية

ففي بعض كتب الرواية: فلما كانت الليلة الثانية خرج إلى القبر أيضا، وصلّى‏ركعات، فلما فرغ من صلاته جعل يقول: 
اللّهم هذا قبر نبيك محمد، وأنا ابن بنت ‏نبيك، وقد حضرني من الأمر ما قد علمت، اللّهم إنّي أحبّ المعروف وأنكر المنكر،وأنا أسألك يا ذا الجلال والإكرام بحقّ القبر ومن *فيه إلّا إخترت لي ما هو لك رضى‏ولرسولك رضى.*
ثم جعل يبكي عند القبر، حتى إذا كان قريبا من الصبح وضع رأسه على القبر،فأغفي فإذا هو برسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله قد أقبل في كتيبة من الملائكة عن يمينه وعن شماله وبين ‏يديه حتى ضمّ الحسين إلى صدره، وقبّل بين عينيه.
يقول المؤلف:
قبّله النبي ‏صلى الله عليه وآله ما بين عينيه لعله في الموضع الذي أصابه الحجر يوم العاشر في‏جبهته، فرفع الغريب المظلوم ثوبه ليمسح الدم، لهفي عليه، فجاءه السهم المثلث‏المسموم ذي الثلاث شعب فأصابه في قلبه المقدس. فبقي الإمام غريبا مرملا بدمه كماجاء في تتمة الحديث:
وقال ‏صلى الله عليه وآله: حبيبي يا حسين كأنّي أراك عن قريب مرملا بدمائك، مذبوحابأرض كرب وبلاء، من عصابة من أمتي، وأنت مع ذلك عطشان لا تسقى، وظمآن ‏لا تروى، وهم مع ذلك يرجون شفاعتي، لا أنالهم اللَّه شفاعتي يوم القيامة.
حبيبي يا حسين، إنّ أباك وأمك وأخاك قدموا عليّ، وهم مشتاقون إليك، وإن ّ‏لك في الجنان لدرجات لن تنالها إلّا بالشهادة.
فجعل الحسين‏ عليه السلام في منامه ينظر إلى جدّه ويقول:
يا جداه لا حاجة لي في‏الرجوع إلى الدنيا، فخذني إليك، وأدخلني معك في قبرك، فقال له رسول اللَّه لابدلك من الرجوع إلى الدنيا حتى ترزق الشهادة، وما قد كتب اللَّه لك فيها من الثواب‏العظيم، فإنّك وأباك وأخاك وعمك وعم أبيك تحشرون يوم القيامة في زمرة واحدةحتى تدخلوا الجنة.
فانتبه الحسين ‏عليه السلام من نومه فزعا مرعوبا، فقص رؤياه على أهل بيته وبني‏ عبدالمطلب، فلم يكن في ذلك اليوم في مشرق ولا مغرب قوم أشدّ غما من أهل بيت ‏رسول اللَّه، ولا أكثر باك ولا باكية منهم. وتهيأ الحسين‏ عليه السلام للخروج من المدينة.
الحديث الثالث
بكاؤه‏عليه السلام حينما ذهب يودّع أمه‏عليها السلام

روي في بعض كتب الأخبار: 
أنّه توجه الى قبر أمه في جوف الليل، فسلّم عليهاوقال:
السلام عليك يا أماه أناابنك الحسين، جئت أودعك، يا أماه وهذا آخر الوداع‏وآخر زيارة مني لقبرك، فسمع من داخل القبر: 
عليك السلام يا مظلوم الاُم، وياشهيد الاُم، ويا غريب الاُم.
فبكى‏ عليه السلام حتى أنه لم يقدر على الكلام، وبقي عندها حتى الصبح، فلما أصبح‏الصبح رجع الى منزله.

بكاؤه‏عليه السلام عند قبر جدته خديجةعليها السلام

روي عن أنس بن مالك:
أنّه ساير الحسين بن علي ‏عليهما السلام ليلة، فأتى قبر خديجةعليها السلام، فبكى ثم قال: إذهب‏ عني، قال أنس: فاستخفيت عنه، فلما طال وقوفه في الصلاة سمعته قائلا:
يا ربّ يا ربّ أنت مولاه
فارحم عبيدا إليك ملجاه
يا ذا المعالي عليك معتمدي
طوبى لمن كنت أنت مولاه
طوبى لمن كان خادما أرقا
يشكو إلى ذي الجلال بلواه
وما به علة ولا سقم
أكثر من حبه لمولاه
إذا اشتكى بثه وغصته
أجابه اللَّه ثم لباه
إذا ابتلى بالظلام مبتهلا
أكرمه اللَّه ثم أدناه
*فنودي:*
لبيك عبدي وأنت في كنفي
وكلما قلت قد علمناه
صوتك تشتاقه ملائكتي
فحسبك الصوت قد سمعناه
دعاك عندي يجول في حجب
فحسبك الستر قد سفرناه
لو هبّت الريح من جوانبه
خرّ صريعا لما تغشاه
سلني بلا رغبة ولا رهب
ولا حساب إنّي أنا اللَّه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء 36*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم


*بكاؤه‏عليه السلام في الطريق*
*الحديث الرابع*
*بكاؤه حينما خرج من منزل الثعلبية متوجها الى العذيب*
فخفق برأسه خفقة وقت القيلولة ثم أفاق وهو* يبكي*

*ففي مجالس الصدوق* : 
ثم سار *صلوات اللَّه عليه* حتى *نزل الثعلبية* وقت الظهيرة، فوضع *رأسه فرقد*، ثم استيقظ فقال:
*قد رأيت هاتفا يقول: أنتم تسرعون والمناياتسرع بكم إلى الجنة.*
فقال له *ابنه علي* - قال المجلسي‏رحمه الله: *يعني علي الأكبر*-:
*يا أبة أفلسنا على الحقّ؟*
*فقال: بلى يا بني، والذي إليه مرجع العباد.*
*فقال: يا أبة، إذن لا نبالي بالموت.*
فقال له *الحسين‏عليه السلام*: 
*جزاك اللَّه يا بني خير ما جزى ولدا عن والد، ثم بات‏ عليه السلام‏في الموضع.*
*يقول المؤلف:*
نظير هذه الرواية في تسلية *علي الأكبر* أباه ومحبته وحنانه على أبيه ما قاله لأبيه ‏عندما جلس عنده وهو غارق في الدم، *فبكى الحسين‏عليه السلام* *بكاءً شديدا* فقال له ولده:
يا أبه هذا جدي *رسول اللَّه‏ صلى الله عليه وآله* *سقاني بكأسه الأوفى جرعة لا أظمأبعدها أبدا،وبيده كأسا مذخورة لك.*
وكأنّ لسان حال هذا الشاب يخاطب أباه فيقول:
*يا أبه إن كان بكاؤك لما أصابني من العطش فإنّ جدي سقاني، وإن كان بكاؤك لفراقي فعما قريب سنلتقي‏عند* *جدي‏ صلى الله عليه وآله.*

*الحديث الخامس*
*بكاؤه ‏عليه السلام حينما سمع بخبر شهادة قيس بن مسهر*

*روى العلامة المجلسي* وغيره:
أنّه لما بلغ *الحسين ‏عليه السلام* الحاجز من *بطن الرمة* بعث ‏*قيس بن مسهر الصيداوي* إلى *أهل الكوفة*، ولم يكن ‏*عليه السلام* علم بخبر *مسلم بن‏عقيل‏عليه السلام*، وكتب معه إليهم:
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*من* *الحسين بن علي* *إلى إخوانه المؤمنين والمسلمين،*
*سلام عليكم،*
*فإنّي أحمد إليكم اللَّه الذي لا إله إلّا هو، أما بعد:*
*فإنّ كتاب* *مسلم بن عقيل** جاءني يخبرني فيه بحسن رأيكم، واجتماع ملئكم‏على نصرنا، والطلب بحقّنا، فسألت اللَّه أن يحسن لنا الصنيع، وأن يثيبكم على‏ذلك أعظم الأجر، وقد شخصت إليكم من* *مكة* *يوم* *الثلاثاء لثمان مضين من ذي‏الحجة**يوم التروية،** فإذا قدم عليكم رسولي فانكمشوا في أمركم وجدوا، فإنّي قادم ‏عليكم في أيامي هذه،*
*والسلام عليكم و رحمة اللَّه وبركاته.*
*وكان مسلم كتب إليه قبل أن* *يقتل بسبع وعشرين ليلة،** وكتب إليه* *أهل الكوفة** أنّ لك ها هنا مائة ألف سيف ولا تتأخر.*
فأقبل *قيس بن مسهر* بكتاب *الحسين‏عليه السلام*، فلمّا قارب دخول *الكوفة* إعترضه *‏الحصين بن نمير* ليفتشه، فأخرج* قيس* الكتاب ومزقه، فحمله *الحصين إلى ابن زياد.*
فلما مثل بين يديه قال له: من أنت؟
قال: أنا رجل من شيعة *أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب وابنه‏عليهما السلام.*
*قال: فلماذا خرقت الكتاب؟*
قال: لئلا تعلم ما فيه.
قال: وممن الكتاب؟ وإلى من؟
قال: من *الحسين بن علي* إلى جماعة من *أهل الكوفة* لا أعرف أسماءهم.
فغضب ابن زياد فقال:
واللَّه لا تفارقني حتى تخبرني بأسماء هؤلاء القوم أو تصعدالمنبر وتلعن *الحسين بن علي وأباه وأخاه،* وإلّا قطّعتك إربا إربا.
فقال* قيس*:
أمّا القوم فلا أخبرك بأسمائهم، وأما لعنة *الحسين وأبيه وأخيه فأفعل*.
*فصعد المنبر*
*وحمد اللَّه* *وصلّى على النبي* *وأكثر من الترحّم على* *علي ‏وولده - صلوات اللَّه عليهم**-، ثم لعن* *عبيد اللَّه**بن زياد وأباه،** ولعن* *عتاة بني‏أمية** عن** آخرهم**، ثم قال:*
*أنا رسول الحسين إليكم، وقد خلّفته بموضع كذا فأجيبوه.*
*فأمر به عبيد اللَّه بن زياد أن يرمى من فوق القصر، فرمي به* *فتقطع.*
وروي أنّه وقع إلى الأرض مكتوفا فتكسرت عظامه، وبقي به رمق فأتاه رجل‏يقال له *عبد الملك بن عمير اللخمي** فذبحه**.*
*وفي* *البحار:*
*أنّه لما بلغ خبره الى* *سيد المتقين الأبرار** إستعبر باكيا ثم قال:*
*اللّهم‏إجعل لنا ولشيعتنا منزلا كريما، واجمع بيننا وبينهم في مستقر من رحمتك إِنَّكَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدِيرٌ.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*البكاء 37*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
والعن اعدائهم
الحديث السادس
*بكاؤه‏عليه السلام حينما سمع بخبر شهادة عبد اللَّه بن يقطر -أخيه من الرضاعة*

وكان قد بعثه الحسين‏عليه السلام رسولا الى أهل الكوفة، فلما سمع بخبر شهادته‏بكى‏عليه السلام، ودعا بالدعاء الذي دعا به عند سماعه خبر شهادة قيس.
قال الشيخ المفيد في الإرشاد:
فسار حتى انتهى إلى *زبالة**،* فأتاه خبر *عبداللَّه‏بن يقطر*، فأخرج إلى الناس كتابا فقرأه عليهم:
بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم،
أما بعد:
فإنّه قد أتانا خبر فظيع، قتل
*مسلم بن عقيل‏وهانئ بن عروة وعبد اللَّه بن يقطر،*
وقد خذلنا شيعتنا، فمن أحبّ منكم الإنصراف ‏فلينصرف غير حرج، ليس عليه ذمام.
فتفرّق الناس عنه وأخذوا يمينا وشمالا حتى بقي في أصحابه الذين جاؤوا معه من‏المدينة، ونفر يسير ممن انضووا إليه، وإنّما فعل ذلك لأنّه ‏عليه السلام
علم أنّ الأعراب الذين‏إتبعوه إنّما إتبعوه وهم يظنون أنّه يأتي بلدا قد إستقامت له طاعة أهله، فكره أن‏يسيروا معه إلا وهم يعلمون على ما يقدمون.

*الحديث السابع*
*بكاؤه‏عليه السلام حينما التقى الشيخ من بني عكرمة*

ففي الجزء الأول من كتاب التحفة الحسينية:
 ثم سار حتى مرّ ببطن العقبة، فنزل‏عليها، فلقيه شيخ من بني عكرمة يقال له: عمرو بن لوذان، فسأله: أين تريد؟
فقال له 
الحسين‏عليه السلام:
*الكوفة،* فقال الشيخ: أنشدك اللَّه لما انصرفت، فواللَّه ما تقدم ‏إلا على الأسنة وحدّ السيوف، وإن هؤلاء الذين بعثوا إليك لو كانوا كفوك مؤونة القتال، ووطؤوا لك الأشياء، فقدمت عليهم كان ذلك رأيا، فأما على هذه الحال التي‏تذكر، فإنّي لا أرى لك أن تفعل، فقال له: يا عبد اللَّه ليس يخفى عليّ الرأي، ولكن ‏اللَّه تعالى لا يغلب على أمره.
ثم قال‏عليه السلام:
 واللَّه لا يدعوني حتى يستخرجوا هذه العلقة من جوفي، فإذا فعلواسلّط اللَّه عليهم من يذلّهم حتى يكونوا أذلّ فرق الأمم.
وفي *كتاب فلك النجاة،* من مؤلفات :مدهوش الگلپاگاني و*مقتل ابن أبي‏جمهور*: أنّ الشيخ من بني عكرمة قال: يا ابن رسول اللَّه لا أرى أن تذهب الى*‏الكوفة*، فإنّي مررت في طريقي على سوق الحدادين، فرأيت اثني عشر ألف بعيرمحملة بالرماح والسيوف والخناجر والخشب، فسألت: لمن تجمعون هذا السلاح؟فقالوا: لقتل الحسين‏عليه السلام.
فتنحّى الإمام عن أهل بيته جانبا وأخرج منديله وجعل* يبكي* ويكفكف‏دموعه، لئلا تراه النسوة والحرم، وقال: ليس يخفى عليّ الرأي، وأنا أعلم بماسيجري وبما سيكون.
آه مما جنت جيوش ابن سعد
حين جاءت لهدم أركان مجد
باذلات في قصدها كلّ جهد
شاهرات بالبغي سيف التصدي
طمعا في جوائز ابن زياد

----------


## eman.7

يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي

----------

